# Phineas decides to move north of vag with 5/3/1



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

So, this is my first journal. I figured 5/3/1 would be a great program to start a journal with. 

I decided to go this route because the last year I was dissappointed with my progress. I started out interested in bodybuilding when I first hit the gym two and a half years ago, but about a year ago began switching to strength training. I always put together very balanced programs and am always making muscle gains (likely because I have a much better grasp on how much and what to eat) but my strength would go up much more gradually. I'm decently strong, but I know I'm capable of much more. 

I'll be following the Boring But Big version of 5/3/1. It will be a 3 day split, and I might add one GPP session somewhere in there. I also run 3x a week, but the distance is fairly short and I focus on speed so they don't interfere with my lifting at all. Here are the workouts:

Squats:

(1.) Squats: 5/3/1
(2.) Squats: 5 x 10 @ 50-60%
(3.) Planks: 5 x 1-2 mins (I do weighted, so I've given the time range so I can work up to 2 mins rather than having to keep adding more and more plates)

Bench:

(1.) Bench: 5/3/1
(2.) Bench: 5 x 10 @ 50-60%
(3.) DB Bench Rows: 5 x 10

Deadlifts:

(1.) Deadlifts: 5/3/1
(2.) Deadlifts: 5 x 10 @ 50-60%
(3.) BB Split Squats: 5 x 10 

Military Press:

(1.) Military Press: 5/3/1
(2.) Bar Dips: 5 x 10 @ 50-60% (this is the only place I made a change..I know Wendler said don't do this, but I figured it's a similar movement, and this way I get some more frequency on chest stimulation, so it will assist my bench as well)
(3.) Chinups: 5 x 10

I don't take 1RMs, so here are my rep maxes I used to calculate my lifts for the first mesocycle (I'll be doing 5 mesocycles, taking me to early-July).

Squat: 245 lbs x 4 (about 10 degrees below parallel)
Bench: 210 lbs x 5
Deadlifts: 275 lbs x 3 (was 5 prior, but that was touch and go, which I decided for ego and results sake to stop doing lol)
Military Press: 125 lbs x 5

My goals for these 5 cycles:

Squat: 275 lbs x 5
Bench: 225 lbs x 5
Deadlifts: 315 lbs x 5 (I was repping 290 last May, but went through form issues for months switching to sumo stance..it was worth it in the long run as it's easier on my back...I now have my form worked out)
Military: 140 lbs x 5

I think these are pretty reasonable goals given the timeframe. I've already done 3 workouts and am leaving the house for my fourth pretty soon so I'm going to post the last few immediately to get up to speed.

I'm moving north of vag baby!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Mesocycle A, Week 1: Squats (Jan 15)

Warmup:

5 x 100 lbs
5 x 125 lbs
5 x 150 lbs

Working Sets (goal for rep out: 8):

5 x 160 lbs
5 x 185 lbs
5 > 210 lbs = *10*

Squats: 

10 x 115 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 125 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

Planks:

3 x 1 minute x BW (190) + 45 lbs

------

First workout went really well I thought. I made sure to not go to failure on the rep out. In fact, I felt like I could have squeezed out 2 more reps out and then fail on 13 but I wanted to just get a feel for how the set progress works before killing myself on them. Still very happy with how the set felt. The first two sets are perfectly weighted that by the time I get to rep out I'm good and warmed up and mentally pumped. Also, beat my goal reps.

Reduced planks because I had to get somewhere.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Mesocycle A, Week 1: Bench (Jan 18)

Warmup:

5 x 90 lbs
5 x 110 lbs
5 x 130 lbs

Working Sets (goal for rep out: 8):

5 x 140 lbs
5 x 165 lbs
5 > 185 = *9*

10 x 115 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 125 lbs
10 x 115 lbs

DB Bench Rows:

10 x 80 lbs
10 x 80 lbs
10 x 75 lbs
10 x 75 lbs
10 x 75 lbs

------

Felt great on the rep out. Made the mistake of attempting a 10th rep, which I failed on half way up. Oh well.

Was surprised by how sore I was when I got to rows. I had to drop the weight quite a bit from usual. For 8 rep sets I usually work 90 to 100 lb DBs, so for 10 reps havin to go to 75 I was surprised but I didn't let ego make the call. I could have forced 90 lbs reps, but with how much they were taxing me I decided to keep it lighter as I don't want the assistance becoming any more than assistance. I figure also that it could be that I'm not use to the stress from the rep out sets. Maybe in a week or so I'll get used to that and can move my assistance weight to my normal weights.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Mesocycle A, Week 1: Deadlifts (Jan 20)

Warmup:

5 x 110 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

Working Sets (goal for rep out: 9):

5 x 175 lbs
5 x 205 lbs
5 > 230 lbs = *12*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs

BB Split Squats:

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 125 lbs
10 x 125 lbs

----

Very happy with the rep out set today. Like my squat session I refrained from going too close to failure. I felt like I would have failed on rep 15, but I felt I would begin rounding my back on rep 13 so I stopped at 12. Still, I was good a woozy after that set. Felt fantastic, and beat my goal of 8 reps.

Once again, had to reduce my weight on split squats as my legs were raped by the time I got to them. When I was cutting in December I repped 170 for 12, so on a bulk I was surprised to see myself lower this much but again ego is no issue. Form was perfect and tempo was great.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

SHIT THE BED phineas has finally set up a journal there must be pigs flying somewhere lol

Glad youve finally joined us, i see your another 5/3/1 convert, maybe one day ill give it a go.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 22, 2011)

great program im in for the ride !


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Mesocycle A, Week 1: Military Press (Jan 22)

Warmup:

5 x 50 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

Working Sets (goal for rep-out: 9):

5 x 85 lbs
5 x 95 lbs
5 > 110 lbs = *10*

Bar Dips:

10/10/10/10/10 x BW (190 lbs)

Chinups:

10/10/10/6/8 x BW

----------

First Military Press session of the program. Once again, I beat my personal rep goal so that was sweet. Delts needed a breather after the rep-out.

Bar Dips went very well, but fatigued the hell out of my triceps. I've done bar dips maybe 5 times in the last year or so? I imagine by the next millie session I'll be more used to these. I got all the reps in with the last rep of the last set being the only one where lockout was a slow dirge, but then I had to perform my chinups a little more fatigued that I had hoped. I could have forced the reps on the last two sets but I'm really trying to focus on assisting the main lifts and not interfering too much with recovery.

Also, for those of you interested in diet, here's a look at what I basically eat every training day....

Meal 1:

-1 tbsp flax oil
-2 tbsp olive oil
-1 whole wheat bagel
-2 tbsp natural PB
-3 eggs
-2 cups skim milk
-2 multivitamins

Meal 2:

-4 oz wild coho salmon
-70g broccoli

Meal 3 (pre-workout):

-800g russet potatoes OR 170g whole wheat spaghetti
-4 oz lean ground beef
-70g broccoli

Meal 4 (post workout):

-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup quick oats
-1 scoop whey isolate

Meal 5:

-6 oz chicken
-50g avocado
-2 whole wheat tortillas OR 110-130g whole wheat bread
-spinach/tomato/red onion
-large salad of organic greens w/ carrots, peppers, and 1/2 oz sunflower seeds
-2 cups skim milk

Snack/Meal 6 (before bed):

-3 eggs
-1 tbsp flax oil
-2 tbsp olive oil


I can't recall the calories or macros because I've made a few changes recently, but I do have it all entered on fitday. This is a training day, which now I think is about 3,900 calories, 175g fat (about 28 sat, 50 poly, 90 mono) 330g carbs, and 260g protein. Non-training days I reduce the pre-workout carbs by 1/2 and I don't eat the oats, so it drops the calories about 450.

Also recently stopped taking creatine and BCAAs. I figure I get plenty of BCAAs through meat, eggs, dairy, and whey, plus I'm not cutting anymore so it's not really necessary. $30-40/month I save. As for creatine well I never really noticed it did anything, and I got fucking sick of the stomach bloating.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> SHIT THE BED phineas has finally set up a journal there must be pigs flying somewhere lol
> 
> Glad youve finally joined us, i see your another 5/3/1 convert, maybe one day ill give it a go.



I would love to live in a world where pigs fly. It would be really cool if you could ride them for transportation, then eat them when done with them! Delicious locomotive!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Song of the day....

YouTube - Megadeth - Set The World Afire


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad you decided to start a journal, dude! Looking forward to seeing your progress! 

Program is looking good, keep smashing those rep-PRs!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 23, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Glad you decided to start a journal, dude! Looking forward to seeing your progress!
> 
> Program is looking good, keep smashing those rep-PRs!



Thanks Gaz. I was inspired by your badass results with 5/3/1. I, too, will be a deadlifting war machine.

Wanted to mention I was watching some of your friend's videos on youtube (Project Goliath) with you guys in your gym and I love how in every video there's a different Megadeth, Slayer, etc song, lol. Such a nice change of pass from the top 40 shit I hear at my gym!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Thanks Gaz. I was inspired by your badass results with 5/3/1. I, too, will be a deadlifting war machine.
> 
> Wanted to mention I was watching some of your friend's videos on youtube (Project Goliath) with you guys in your gym and I love how in every video there's a different Megadeth, Slayer, etc song, lol. Such a nice change of pass from the top 40 shit I hear at my gym!



Haha, yeah. I do enjoy that about our gym. There have been a few times when i've trained to death metal and its been oh so sweet 

Haven't seen Project for a while, he's on a work placement atm. Hopefully will train together soon, think he's back in town in a week or two. Have you been on the blog? Great articles and banter on there


----------



## Phineas (Jan 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, yeah. I do enjoy that about our gym. There have been a few times when i've trained to death metal and its been oh so sweet
> 
> Haven't seen Project for a while, he's on a work placement atm. Hopefully will train together soon, think he's back in town in a week or two. Have you been on the blog? Great articles and banter on there



Haven't been on it in a while, but I'll check it out today for sure. 

On a side note, what would you think about running 5/3/1 on a cut? I'd like to cut again in mid- to late-May, but I wanted to use 5/3/1 for 5 mesocycles which would take me into early-July. Would reduced volume be fine you think? I'd like to not only maintain strength and size but get stronger if possible. I cut for 1 month and a half recently and my results slowed down in the last couple weeks (likely because I was over-cutting) but up until then I was getting stronger while leaning out. I figure 5/3/1 would be a great way to increase strength on a cut. Just not sure which approach would work without overdoing volume on assistance.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Haven't been on it in a while, but I'll check it out today for sure.
> 
> On a side note, what would you think about running 5/3/1 on a cut? I'd like to cut again in mid- to late-May, but I wanted to use 5/3/1 for 5 mesocycles which would take me into early-July. Would reduced volume be fine you think? I'd like to not only maintain strength and size but get stronger if possible. I cut for 1 month and a half recently and my results slowed down in the last couple weeks (likely because I was over-cutting) but up until then I was getting stronger while leaning out. I figure 5/3/1 would be a great way to increase strength on a cut. Just not sure which approach would work without overdoing volume on assistance.



I totally think it could work. Even if you just did the 5/3/1 sets and one key assistance exercise, then finish it off with a little GPP/conditioning. Could finish the session in well under an hour and be the hell outta there while covering all the bases.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Phineas said:


> My goals for these 5 cycles:
> Squat: 275 lbs x 5
> Bench: 225 lbs x 5
> Deadlifts: 315 lbs x 5
> Military: 140 lbs x 5


 
You shouldn't have a problem with these. 

Welcome to the journal world.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2011)

Diet looks well planed out Phineas, remember you said youve got a bit of ocd though lol. Thats my weakness, i just eat what i want and as much of it. Eat relatively healthy, love all my veg and not really into fast food though.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad you started a journal.  I'll be following it.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

Song of the day....

YouTube - Annihilator - Kraf Dinner


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Glad you started a journal.  I'll be following it.



Glad to hear it. I'll be looking for plenty of advice throughout the program from you guys.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 2: Squats *(Jan 25)

Warmup:

5 x 100 lbs
5 x 125 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

Working Sets: (goal for rep out: 8)

3 x 175 lbs
3 x 200 lbs
3 > 225 lbs = *8*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs

Planks:

1:15/1:00/1:00/1:00/1:00 x BW + 45 lbs

Smith Machine Calf Raise:

12 x 250 lbs
10 x 250 lbs
10 x 250 lbs

-----------------

I was very happy with my squats today. My form was top notch, tempo was great, and my hip drive has clearly improved from months of analyzing my stance. I feel I could have repped 9 but one of my feet slipped out of place and I wasn't confident enough to fix my stance with the fatigue my legs were experiencing, so I racked the bar. Still, I hit my goal reps, and that's awesome.

The assistance squats felt great today. At the advice of Wendler I'm easing into the assistance weights, as my range for 50-60% on squat accessory is 125 lbs to 160 lbs. I can definitely perform all 5 sets at 160. I took a page out of Gaz's book and decided to do some ROM training. I dropped the safety bars further down and performed the deepest squats I've ever done. I was actually just about hams to calves. Felt phenominal.

Planks felt great. Didn't try and kill myself for longer times, but that's okay. I actually took a dip on my plank numbers because I just started doing them again but now with better form. I use to bridge up too high and I think I was getting unfair leverige. I'm performing them now with a neutral back. They're so much harder. Before my best was BW + 90 lbs for 3:05...now one 45 lb plate for 1 minute is giving me a run for my money. No problem. I don't need to train my ego anymore. I'd rather perform an exercise properly. Between the squats and the planks my abs will kill tomorrow.

Loving this program. I haven't been this motivated in a long time. I really like the 3 days, also. Not only do I get the rest time but when I get to the gym I feel like a starved hyenia being tauned with a huge ass sirloin.

Topped it off with my best run of the year. Solid night of training.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

Phineas said:


> *Mesocycle A, Week 2: Squats *(Jan 25)
> 
> Warmup:
> 
> ...


 
Great post makes me want to go and hit the gym hard.........well if i wasnt riddled with DOMS from my last workout (im sure somebody once told me DOMS get less and less, not me lol!). 
Really going through a hard time with my squat at the moment, never been good at it and much prefer deads suits my long limbs better. Every time i seem to get past 132lbs my form goes to sh*t, still get the depth but probably due to some flexibility issues i dont lean back enough in the squat and put too much pressure on the quads and it gets painfull. It got that way were i didnt do them last week and did bulgarian split squats instead, thinking about getting rid of them for unilateral leg work instead.
I did get up to 220lbs squating with a wide stance but they were probably partials if im honest!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic workout, Phineas! Lots of volume on the squats


----------



## Phineas (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great post makes me want to go and hit the gym hard.........well if i wasnt riddled with DOMS from my last workout (im sure somebody once told me DOMS get less and less, not me lol!).
> Really going through a hard time with my squat at the moment, never been good at it and much prefer deads suits my long limbs better. Every time i seem to get past 132lbs my form goes to sh*t, still get the depth but probably due to some flexibility issues i dont lean back enough in the squat and put too much pressure on the quads and it gets painfull. It got that way were i didnt do them last week and did bulgarian split squats instead, thinking about getting rid of them for unilateral leg work instead.
> I did get up to 220lbs squating with a wide stance but they were probably partials if im honest!



There's nothing wrong with ditching squats if you feel they don't suit you, though I'd urge you to take another look at your form. I had a problem with my squat for months and months. I spent countless workouts widening my stance to the point that I was about as wide as possible, but then that fucked me up even more as I found I didn't have the best leverige for my build. I'd play around with back squats as assistance maybe until you find a form that works? Just bang out some light sets somewhere in your workout, enough weight that it somewhat mimics training sets but not enough to interfere with your regular training.

Also, if you're going to use something besides back squats as your primary quad-dominant movement I'd suggest conventional barbell split squats. Next to back squats and deads, these are my favourite lower body movement. They more closely mimic a back squat than bulgarians do. While they're technically unilateral, you're other leg is used for stabalizing so you train both legs simultaneously and will develop great hip/core control. I found split squats made the difference in me learning how to effectively push myself out of the hole. If you do split squats deep and heavy then pushing from the bottom is very challenging. I find help with little sticking points is major lower body movements. Also, if you want to do submaximal loads you can, whereas on bulgarians it just doesn't really work logistically.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Fantastic workout, Phineas! Lots of volume on the squats



Thanks man. I loved the deep assistance squats. I've noticed after the last several months of working on my form and hip drive that my usual depth on squats, which is parallel or slightly below, isn't quite enough anymore. My body naturally wants to go deeper, but at my gym the next safety bar setting is too low (they make huge jumps). So, I figured in the mean time I can do the lighter assistance sets at that depth until my flexibility improves enough to handle heavier weights at that depth (just so that if I fail on a heavy set I don't crush something on the way down due to inflexibility).


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

You mean like these






YouTube Video


----------



## Phineas (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You mean like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, but with your shirt on.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Exactly, but with your shirt on.


 
 hahahahaha no problem


----------



## Phineas (Jan 27, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 2: Bench *(Jan 27)

*Warmup:*

5 x 90 lbs
5 x 110 lbs
5 x 130 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep out: 8)

3 x 155 lbs
3 x 175 lbs
195 lbs > 3 = *8*

*Assistance Bench:*

10 x 120 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 120 lbs
10 x 120 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:*

10 x 80 lbs
10 x 85 lbs
10 x 85 lbs
10 x 85 lbs
10 x 85 lbs

-------------

Great session tonight. I was especially proud of my bench rep out because my initial goal I set at the beginning of the week was 7, but I increased it to 8 because to improve on my rep out from Week 1 (using Wendler's 1RM formula) I figured out I would need 8 reps. I actually increased all of my rep out goals by 1. That set was challenging, but I banged it out fairly quickly. The last rep was a painful one but I avoided failure this week and finished very strong. I laughed at myself though when I took the weight off after my 5 assistance bench sets and realized I added the plates wrong, lol. I meant to do 130 for the 5 sets (which would be 60% of my 10%-reduced 1RM for this mesocycle) but ended up 10 lbs less. Not like it matters, though.

Also, the transition to my assistance bench rows went a lot better this week, as I was able to do most of my sets with 85s. I did 80 on the first as a warmup sort of set. Still wanting to be back up to my usual weight, so by next week I hope to be back at 90s. Nevertheless, once I get my rep-out goal I could really care less how the rest of the workout goes.

Just got home. Going to get my food ready for work tomorrow, then go for a 5km hill run.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 2: Deadlifts* (Jan 29/11)

*Warmup:*

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep-out: 10)

3 x 175 lbs
3 x 215 lbs
245 lbs > 3 = *10*

10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs

*BB Split Squats*:

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

----------------

Rep out felt great tonight. I forgot my gym log with my workout schedule at home so I had to guess the weight for the all sets besides the rep out. Turns out I remembered most of them, but hey who cares I hit my goal reps on the rep-out.

Split Squats were very smooth tonight. Next session I'll be adding weight to them.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2011)

how comfortable was 245lbs on the deadlift?


----------



## Phineas (Jan 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> how comfortable was 245lbs on the deadlift?



Very. None of the reps were really painful, they just required a lot of effort in the last few reps. The last rep was a challenge. But, they were all very smooth.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 31, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 2: Military Press *(Jan 31)

*Warmup:*
5 x 50 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

*Working Sets:*  (goal for rep-out: 9)

3 x 90 lbs
3 x 105 lbs
115 lbs x > 3 = *7*

*Bar Dips:*

10 x BW (190 lbs)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Chinups:*

10 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW
10 x BW
7 x BW

-------------

Dissappointed with my rep out tonight. I needed 9 to improve on last session's 110 x 10 rep out. So, this is the first session of the program (8 so far) where I haven't improved on my 1 RM according to Wendler's formula. I'm not obsessing over the formula, but it gives me a tangible goal to reach rather than guessing how many reps I think I can do on weights I'm use to limiting myself to a certain rep range.

Bar dips went waaaay better than last time. Lots of fun on those. Chinups didn't go so well. I made most of the reps, but the quality wasn't as high on a number of the reps as I expect of myself. I usually perform very strict, full ROM chins. Tonight they weren't the best. Passable, but not the best. I need better chinup endurance. It's tough at 190 lbs, and after doing a bunch of dips.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2011)

Dont worry about it too much, there will come a point where the weight will outstrip your ability to keep the same volume. These things come in waves i find. At some point you'll randomly get 13 reps or something and have absolutely no fucking idea when your strength improved.

Also may be worth looking into your pre-workout nutrition slightly. I always do worse if im not fully hydrated in terms of water, electrolytes, and of course - sugar.

A big scoop of dextrose in a lucozade sport usually sorts me out.

Workouts are looking great


----------



## Phineas (Feb 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Dont worry about it too much, there will come a point where the weight will outstrip your ability to keep the same volume. These things come in waves i find. At some point you'll randomly get 13 reps or something and have absolutely no fucking idea when your strength improved.
> 
> Also may be worth looking into your pre-workout nutrition slightly. I always do worse if im not fully hydrated in terms of water, electrolytes, and of course - sugar.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gaz.

Ya, I'm not too worried about the rep-out. Actually, I think I could benefit from more upper body stretching. I foam roll my back extensively and stretch out my pecs but other than that all my stretching is lower body, which tends to need it more. However, I'm finding on military day my delts don't seem as geared to go as my legs are on squat and dead day. Military is really challenging when you press strict. I bring the bar down to my chest, pause, and then press with no leg momentum. Unlike the other big lifts where I can slowly belt out a few painful ones, with military is hard from the start and then I just stop. There's no getting half way and struggling to the stop; when I have no more in me that bar just won't move passed my chin, haha.

My pressing on the dips was fantastic, though. I probably could start adding weight for 10 rep sets now, so at least I know my pressing/pushing is improving.

As for food, I usually take in about 90g carbs through potatoes or pasta an hour to an hour and a half before training, so I don't think it's an energy issue. I've thought about dextrose in the past but I just moved into an apartment with my girlfriend and have been working hard to cut diet costs. I abandoned creatine and BCAAs (not really necessary when bulking, but I'll use when cutting later this spring) as well as other obscure supplements like red rheshi (for a while I was going overboard). Now, I use a multivitamin and whey isolate once a day. 

Keeping it simple with good food and hard, smart work.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 3: Squats* (Feb 3)

*Warmup:*

5 x 100 lbs
5 x 125 lbs
5 x 150 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep-out: 7)

3 x 185 lbs
3 x 210 lbs
235 lbs x > 3 = *8*

10 x 160 lbs
10 x 160 lbs
10 x 160 lbs
10 x 160 lbs
10 x 160 lbs

*Planks:*

1:15 x BW (190)
1:15 x BW (190)
1:15 x BW (190)
1:15 x BW (190)
1:15 x BW (190)

---------

Best session of the program so far. Last session I maxed on the rep out at 225 lbs for 8 reps. Tonight I hit the same reps but with 10 lbs more. So, I increased my 8 rep max by 10 lbs in about a little over a week. Very happy with that. The assistance squats were even deeper than last time, almost ATG for the first couple sets. They felt amazing. My achilies and hip flexibility has improved drastically from my increased squat depth.

Planks were pure torture. That's all I have to say about that...

Next up is bench.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2011)

Just noticed an error. The squat workout was supposesd to be 5 x 185, 3 x 210, and 235 x 1 or more. When I was in the gym I forgot and did 3 reps on the first set by mistake. Doesn't matter I guess, but just to note.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice work 

Squats and Deads fly up on this program. Its silly.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 4, 2011)

I've lost interest in bodybuilding. All I'm after is strength (lots of it) and general health. And, it's only for myself. Most people in gyms just want to improve themselves. Maybe lose some weight, gain some weight, get stronger, get some general conditioning, whatever. 

You are in no place to judge every fucking person who asks how they gain some mass or get strong. 

(to stepaukas) *I'll ask you nicely to please stay out of my journal. *This is pretty much all I'm here for anymore, so I can get advice and encouragement as I go through a challenging but rewarding program.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2011)

Stepaukas, are really that desperate to get one up on Phineas that you come into his journal and create a reason to insult him out of thin air?

Get a life, man. Seriously.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 4, 2011)

Phineas said:


> *Planks:*
> 
> 1:15 x BW (190)
> 1:15 x BW (190)
> ...



Shit, just realized another error. These were all BW + 45 lbs.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Stepaukas, are really that desperate to get one up on Phineas that you come into his journal and create a reason to insult him out of thin air?
> 
> Get a life, man. Seriously.



Read my rebuttal.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive never even heard of stepaukas! Wish i hadnt posted that video now lol


----------



## Phineas (Feb 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive never even heard of stepaukas!



Consider yourself lucky. 

He's the biggest douch on this board. Everyone hates him, yet he continues posting his riteous bullshit talking down to everyone because he thinks bodybuilding or strength training is silly if you're not doing it specifically for a sport -- so basically 90% of IM forum members. 

He and I had a period of back and forth arguments around summer I think it was, although it was started from him. Basically, he joined the board and was asking for advice on putting on some muscle. He's predominantly an endurance athlete. He has a background in some random sports and is currently a "pro" cyclist. People gave advice but he never really responded. Then, he started giving advice -- terrible advice. It's not that he doesn't know his stuff...I mean christ he has decades of experience over me -- but in a different realm. He never really knew his audience. A guy starts a thread asking for advice on how to put on muscle or get stronger and he'd come in telling them to do shit that really isn't effective for what the OP wanted. Also, he'd use almost every post of his to mention all the sports he's done...basically always came off as an insecure little prick wanting to show off that he's so "in the know" on sports training when really no one here gives a fuck about what he has to say.

I would argue against his advice, as we all do on here, to ensure the OP is sent in the right direction. Stepakaus doesn't like people not agreeing with him. It seemed he was trying to get a one-up on me. Kept PM'ing me asking my athletic background, to which I never respondend. Eventually he PM'd me with what can be described only as a childish, sensless temper tantrum. He swore, used terrible grammar, insulted me with accussations based on nothing, and used "lol" a lot. Incidentally, he has a limited lexicon....

I responded, we had a chain of messages where he basically got no where and I picked him apart about how much of an idiot (he really is slow-witted...try and find our thread on bodyfat and cardiovascular health...he calls my 39:17 10km time "at least you're trying" and says 33 minutes or so is "average"...everyone shoots him down with research and he just doesn't get it...) he is and no one likes him, he's a douch, all that jazz, and eventually the messages stopped because it was just getting retarded.

Now, he made a stupid post in my journal accussing me of being small I guess because he thinks I'm that guy in the video you posted, even though if he had half a brain he would have read the posts and realized you posted the video of some random dude from youtube. He made this post because he was once again being a dick in some new member's thread where the OP clearly states he wants to bulk up -- after all, it is a BODYBUILDING forum -- and stepakaus seized the opportunity to as always question his wanting to gain muscle if it's not for a sport.

Now you have the back story.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 5, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 3: Bench* (Feb 5)

*Warmup:*

5 x 90 lbs
5 x 110 lbs
5 x 130 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep-out: 6)

5 x 165 lbs
3 x 185 lbs
< 1 x 210 lbs = *5*

10 x 130 lbs
10 x 130 lbs
10 x 130 lbs
10 x 130 lbs
10 x 130 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:*

10 x 80 lbs
10 x 85 lbs
10 x 90 lbs
10 x 90 lbs
10 x 90 lbs

*(45 Degree Incline) Leg Press Calf Extensions:*

15 x 450 lbs
15 x 450 lbs
15 x 450 lbs

--------------------

Fell one shy of my goal for the rep-out, but I tied my previous 5RM which is the one I based my bench numbers on for mesocycle A. I made that max in late-November but could never do it again so I'm pretty happy to have matched my best. I'm pretty sure I have more in me than that but I need to learn better leg drive. The powerlifting approach to bench is fairly new to me so I'm working on getting down. I'm used to years of benching with my feet planted far forward on the ground and relaxed -- I guess the bodybuilding approach. Now that I'm concerned with numbers and not muscle development I'm trying to learn leg drive. I use the 5 assistance sets to work on this, so in time I imagine my rep-outs will get even better.

Bench rows were great tonight. Next session will be deloading but now that I've got back to the 90s for full sets next mesocycle I'll work on getting to 10 rep sets of 100 lbs. Again, rep-outs are priority but there's no reason I can't have secondary goals. I fucking love bench rows.

Did a few sets of calves for fun because I hadn't for a week and a half and I like working calves. Nothing to say about that.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

More good stuff!  congrats!

Leg drive on bench is critical. For 1RMs i also squeeze my scapula together and arch so much the only parts of me touching the bench are my traps, rear delts and ass. Can't keep that sorta tightness for too many reps yet though, but the arch and leg drive are great.

A good way to gauge how much leg drive will give you is by doing floor press. If your weights on floor press and bench are practically the same, you need to use more leg drive. Bench should be way ahead, even though floor press has a shorter ROM.

I can barely get 190lbs for 8 reps on floor press, but bench is 220+. Its a pretty good test.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Shit, just realized another error. These were all BW + 45 lbs.


 

I hate it when i do this and can add to the origional post, really gets on my tits!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaz, what would you think about me removing planks as the assistance exercise on squat day to be replaced by BB Romanian Deadlifts? 

Wendler calls for an ab exercise to go with deadlifts and another quad-dominant on squat day. I moved the quad assistance to deadlift today because I figured I would perform better on the split squats after a ham-dominant lift (deadlifts). Why have a shit ton of squatting in one session when I can space it out more evenly so I get frequent quad stimulation and squattng opportunities. So, I moved the ab exercise (planks) to squat day.

I'm wanting more posterior chain work in the program, and also more direct assistance for my squats and deads. Planks are great but I'll get plenty of core stimulation in the romanians -- not to mention all the squatting and deadlifting already in place.

What do you think? So, the layout for squat day would be:

(1.) Squats

-warmup
-5/3/1
-5 x 10 @ 50-60%

(2.) BB Romanian Deadlifts: 5 x 10 @ 50-60%


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

Its pretty much the same conclusion i came to with the assistance work. I was getting way to fried from the big 5/3/1 set to do another lift focused on the same movement, so switched them. Did my squat accessory on dead day and vice versa.

I think direct core work is all well and good, but if doing RDLs will help add 30lbs to your deadlift your core will already be stronger. I say go for it. More deadlifting is always a good thing


----------



## Phineas (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Its pretty much the same conclusion i came to with the assistance work. I was getting way to fried from the big 5/3/1 set to do another lift focused on the same movement, so switched them. Did my squat accessory on dead day and vice versa.
> 
> I think direct core work is all well and good, but if doing RDLs will help add 30lbs to your deadlift your core will already be stronger. I say go for it. More deadlifting is always a good thing



Awesome. Thanks!

Also, thought you'd be interested to here Monday I was in Vancouver seeing Motorhead! They come to Canada like once every 5 or 6 years, so I feel priviledged to have seen Lemmy while he's still alive, lol. They put on an incredible show. Not too many of my favourite bands left to see. Overkill is top on my list. I missed them last April in Vancouver but fortunately they have many years left in them. They just released their best album since 1991.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Awesome. Thanks!
> 
> Also, thought you'd be interested to here Monday I was in Vancouver seeing Motorhead! They come to Canada like once every 5 or 6 years, so I feel priviledged to have seen Lemmy while he's still alive, lol. They put on an incredible show. Not too many of my favourite bands left to see. Overkill is top on my list. I missed them last April in Vancouver but fortunately they have many years left in them. They just released their best album since 1991.



Nice!

I always thought Inferno was Motorhead's best album, and it was when a lot of people thought they were past their prime. Life's A Bitch is an absolutely fantastic track and totally what a Motorhead song should sound like.

I have a few gigs lined up in March. Got Devin Townsend, Electric Wizard, and Manowar all in one month \m/. Was gonna go see Kyuss aswell, but couldn't get tickets. My boss is going and i'm really fucking jealous since he's seen them like 3 times, haha. Also might be getting free (!!!) Sonisphere Festival tickets so i can see the big four


----------



## Phineas (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Nice!
> 
> I always thought Inferno was Motorhead's best album, and it was when a lot of people thought they were past their prime. Life's A Bitch is an absolutely fantastic track and totally what a Motorhead song should sound like.
> 
> I have a few gigs lined up in March. Got Devin Townsend, Electric Wizard, and Manowar all in one month \m/. Was gonna go see Kyuss aswell, but couldn't get tickets. My boss is going and i'm really fucking jealous since he's seen them like 3 times, haha. Also might be getting free (!!!) Sonisphere Festival tickets so i can see the big four



I'll agree that Inferno is an amazing album. I think it's their best late-era, which I define as post-Bastards (1993). As classic as the original alblums are (Overkill is my fav song) I tend to prefer mid-era stuff. Orgasmatron is probably my favourite album as a whole. Also love 1916. That sound they were doing, which I feel they revisted on Inferno, really hits the spot. Hoping to pick up their new album this weekend. It was released in Europe back in December but we just got it on Tuesday. 

I've never really heard any of Manowar's stuff but I'm sure I'd like it. I love traditional power metal, not the cheesey dungeons and drangons keyboard pop shit. Judas Priest to me has always been the true definition of power metal.

The big 4 show will be awesome. It's coming to North America so I'm hoping to see it, too. I've seen all of them except Anthrax, and I'm a huge Belladonna-era fan so to see the reunited (mostly) lineup would be amazing. Seen Megadeth twice and I'll never pass an opportunity to see them again.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 9, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 3: Deadlifts* (Thurs, Feb 9)

*Warmup:*

5 x 100 lbs
5 x 125 lbs 
5 x 165 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep-out: 9)

5 x 205 lbs
3 x 230 lbs
< 1 x 255 lbs = *9*

10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs

*BB Split Squats:*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 145 lbs

-----------------

Great session tonight. I was surprised to hit my rep-out goal because I went into the workout with a strained lower back from my squat session a week ago (last rep I lost my back tightness). I was debating all day whether to do the deadlift workout or swap it with military press from this upcoming Saturday so that I could heal my back for deadlifts. I didn't have any pain or discomfort, but in certain postions I could feel tightness. I was worried that this would prevent me from really getting a good rep-out, but I decided to chance it. 

Warmup felt great and I took a little extra time in between the sets, especially before the rep-out (about 5 or 6 minutes) to get myself mentally psyched. The rep-out felt great. 

Split Squats went well, also. I said last time I would up the weight, which I did, but I stopped at 155 because it was fatiguing my quads a great deal. I did all the reps with proper form and solid tempo without hitting failure, so I'm sure I could have gone as high as 175-180 but I'm always weary to not go obliterate myself on the assistance work.

On Saturday I have military press then I'm done the 3 hard weeks for mesocycle A. 1 week deloading follows then I begin mesocycle B. I'm very pleased with the results so far.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 3: Military Press *(Sat, Feb 12)

*Warmup:*

5 x 50 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 85 lbs

*Working Sets:* (goal for rep-out: 6)

5 x 95 lbs
3 x 110 lbs
< 1 x 125 lbs = *6*

*Bar Dips:*

10 x BW (190 lbs)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Chinups:*

10 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW
8 x BW
6 x BW
7 x BW

------------------

Last workout of the mesocycle and it went pretty well. I hit my goal on the rep out which means I hit a PR on my military press, as 125 for 5 was my max I used to calculate my lifts for this program. So, while it may not seem significant to some in 3 weeks I've added 1 rep to 125 lb military press. I'm pretty stoked with that. That's a 20% improvement in only 3 workouts. Wendler really knows his shit! I even came a half rep from 7 but I stalled, and for those of you who perform strict (not bounce or half reps) military press you know that when you stall on the way up that's it you're done. Still, I'm very proud of my PR tonight. I should also mention that I hit 125 for 5 only once, and to be honest I suspec the barbell I was using is actually not the proper 45 lbs an olympic bar is supposed to be. All my other attempts at 125 have been 3 or 4 reps, so considering that my smooth 6 rep tonight was fucking brilliant.

My triceps were pretty worn by the time I got to dips so they just felt a little less fun than usual but I still banged out every rep with full ROM and smooth tempo.

Chinups, on the other hand, were once again my trouble area. At the end of the day they're only assistance so I'm not going to put my thought into improving my high-rep chinups. It is frustrating though considering for sets of 5 I'll add 35-50 lbs, but I can't complete 5 sets of 10 at BW. I think the problem is where they're placed in the workout, especially after the rep-out. Going from the rep out on millies to dips is tricky because, whereas the other 5 x 10 post rep-out assistance work (so I mean where you perform squats or bench again for 5 sets before doing your 1 main assistance exercise) is to be done at 50-60% intensity, which is fairly light, the lightest I can do on dips is my own weight, unless I use an assisted dip machine which I refuse. The result is I end up doing more work on those 5 sets relatively speaking than I do when I do my 5 sets of squats at 160. By the time I get to chinups I've done quite a bit of upper body volume.

Anyway, here's a summary of mesocycle A. I'll list all my rep outs and compare them to my original maxes I used to calculate my sets for the program. 

Squats:

*initial max: 4 x 245 lbs

Week 1: 10 x 210 lbs
Week 2: 8 x 225 lbs
Week 3: 8 x 235 lbs  

Bench:

*initial max: 5 x 210 lbs

Week 1: 9 x 185 lbs
Week 2: 8 x 195 lbs
Week 3: 5 x 210 lbs

Deadlifts:

*inital max: 3 x 275 lbs

Week 1: 12 x 230 lbs
Week 2: 10 x 245 lbs 
Week 3: 9 x 255 lbs

Military Press:

*initial max: 5 x 125 lbs

Week 1: 10 x 110 lbs
Week 2: 7 x 115 lbs
Week 3: 6 x 125 lbs


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad your happy with the way things are going, how long are you going to stick with the 5/3/1 for and what do you have in mind for after that?


----------



## Phineas (Feb 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Glad your happy with the way things are going, how long are you going to stick with the 5/3/1 for and what do you have in mind for after that?



I'm going to run it for five cycles, taking me into early-July. I want to cut in the near future again, which I might do in May or June but I'll probably just suck it up and take the softness and finish the program bulking because I don't want to compromise results on this program just to get leaner.

Though I'm loving this program I do want to try the other major strength programs like 5 x 5 and Westside. I might run another 5 months of 5/3/1 and then go for those programs. I really like the idea of making rep records at submaximal loads as opposed to having to limit yourself to certain rep ranges and attempting to lift new weights. I think it's less rigid.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 15, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 4 (DELOAD): Squats + Bench  *(Tues, Feb 15)

*Squats:*
5 x 95 lbs
5 x 125 lbs
5 x 150 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

*Bench Press:*

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 110 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:*

8 x 75 lbs
8 x 75 lbs

---------------------

Deload workout. Took me like 12 minutes. Nothing to say. Eager to squat some heavy weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, thats one hell of a deload. 12 minutes!!!!


----------



## MDR (Feb 16, 2011)

Good read.  Been fun to follow along.  Big fan of Westside-I think you'll like it.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice job

So how much are you going to bump up for the next cycle of this?  Also, any weight gain?


----------



## Phineas (Feb 16, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Nice job
> 
> So how much are you going to bump up for the next cycle of this?  Also, any weight gain?



I don't have my numbers with me but each cycle you add 5 lbs to an upper body estimated max and 10 lbs to a lower body. So, I think my estimated 1RM for deads in cycle A was 302, so for mesocycle B it becomes 312. However, every time you reduce it by 10% to give you a "working" max that you use to calculate the lifts.

Actually, looking at my workout schedule it seems that more or less the weights in mesocycle B are the weights from mesocycle A but one ahead. So, in week 2 of cycle A I had to squat minimum 3 at 225 lbs. In cycle B week 1 is minimum 5 for 220. So, you can see it slowly creeps up. I imagine cycle D is where it's going to start getting really tricky, as I'll then begin to hit weights I never have. 

I haven't gained too much weight. Most of what I have gained was right in the beginning. I made the mistake of going straight from a cut to a bulk when I did 2 weeks of Built's Baby Got Back just to get my body used to higher volume training after the 1.5 months of low volume cutting training. I didn't know you're not supposed to do that. Even though I leaned down about 8 lbs I gained almost of all it back really fast due to the sudden shift in my body. I won't make that mistake again. I cut the calories slightly, so now my weight gain will be gradual. I'm not lean but I'm not fat. I'm okay with where I am. I'm in a good state to build strength and some mass, too. Off days my calories are 3,500 - 3,600 and on-days about 3,800 - 3,900. I run 3 x a week too as I'm training for the yearly 10 km race on May 1 in my city. I'm thinking of cycling my running to maybe 2 days/3 days just to give me a bit extra rest. At 190 lbs speed training runs at even 3-4 km takes a pretty big toll, especially when it's 2 hours after squatting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Though I'm loving this program I do want to try the other major strength programs like 5 x 5 and Westside.


I liked west side when I did it a long time ago.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Actually, looking at my workout schedule it seems that more or less the weights in mesocycle B are the weights from mesocycle A but one ahead. So, in week 2 of cycle A I had to squat minimum 3 at 225 lbs. In cycle B week 1 is minimum 5 for 220. So, you can see it slowly creeps up. I imagine cycle D is where it's going to start getting really tricky, as I'll then begin to hit weights I never have.


 
You'll be suprised how if you stick to the plan it does work without you even realizing it. I made the mistake of overthinking it the first 2 cycles. But for these last 2 followed the weight increases the way it's written and without realizing it I've consistently gotten numbers I had never done before. 

Only thing is that I noticed your setting rather high rep out goals so you may have to adjust those a bit.

Overall your first cycle looks great though.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2011)

I did a similar thing and really over-thought my rep targets for the first two cycles. Just go in there and go untill you can't anymore. I've had some sessions that were better than others, sometimes when a weight i've done before comes up again i do better, some i don't get the same reps as before, but the overall load over the cycle is higher than before - its THIS that gets you stronger.

You'll barely even notice it, then you'll retest and add like 40lbs to your max. Have an aim, but so long as its at least 5, 3, or 1 you're set.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mesocycle A, Week 4 (DELOAD)**:* *Deadlifts and Military Press *(Thurs, Feb 17)

*Deadlifts:*

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

*Military Press:*

5 x 50 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 85 lbs

*BB Split Squats:*

8 x 115 lbs
8 x 115 lbs

*Chinups:*

5 x BW (190)
5 x BW
5 x BW

*Bar Dips:*

5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW

-------------------

Forgot to post this last night.

Second of two deload sessions. This one took 15 minutes. Basically I got a decent pump which was nice after all the inactivity this week. For my deload I also refrained from training runs for the 10km race I'm doing May 1. To make matters worse I work a desk job where I sit most of the day. Add all this together and I'm just dying to squat tomorrow.

Cycle B starts tomorrow. SQUATS!!!  I'm listening to Judas Priest and getting pumped up thinking about it. In case you're wondering the song is "All Guns Blazing" and it is truly badass mastery.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 19, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 1: Squats *(Sat, Feb 19)

*Warmup:*

5 x 100 lbs
5 x 125 lbs
5 x 150 lbs

*Working Sets:*

5 x 165 lbs
5 x 195 lbs
< 5 x 220 lbs = *12*

10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 155 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:*

10 x 165 lbs
10 x 175 lbs
10 x 185 lbs

*DB Farmer's Walks:*

0:42 x 200 lbs (100 lbs x 2)
0:34 x 200 lbs
0:24 x 200 lbs

---------------------------------

Phenominal workout today. I was aiming for 10 reps on the squat rep-out but dug deep and pulled out another two with some breathing reps. Week 1 of cycle A I maxed 10 reps at 210 lbs. That was January 15. Not much more than a month later and I added 2 reps at 10 lbs more to that. I'm one fucking happy man.

Switched assistance from planks to romanians and farmer's walks for (a) extra posterior chain work, (b) grip strength, and (c) general conditioning and muscle building. Planks are great but do only so much for the rest of my lifts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 19, 2011)

Farmers walks are a bitch.... I need to do those sometime.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 21, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 1: Bench Press  *(Mon, Feb 21)

*Warmup:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 145 lbs
5 x 165 lbs
< 5 x 190 lbs = *8*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 125 lbs
10 x 125 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

10 x 85 lbs
10 x 90 lbs
10 x 90 lbs
10 x 95 lbs
10 x 100 lbs

*(45 Degree Incline) Leg Press Calf Extensions:* 

20 x 450 lbs
17 x 450 lbs
15 x 450 lbs

-------------------------

Disappointed with my rep-out tonight. I was so sure I'd get 10. Every rep right up to 8 was smooth and feeling good but then I stalled half way up to 9. I'm still trying to learn proper leg drive. In fact, my form might have been screwy tonight as I was experimenting further with leg drive and I notice myself losing stability. I have no problem maintaining the arched back with my rib cage projecting out. In fact, I can feel how it helps with the lift. My problem is the feet. I'm bring them in and under the bench and close together with my toes out about 45 degrees. On light sets it feels like I have great leverige but then on heavy sets my feet will slip and it's probably screwing with my rep outs. 

Any pointers on leg drive? We don't have anyone at my gym who could help me. At least I don't think. The trainers are into the swiss ball stability movement crap and lat pulldowns/seated row/pec dec kinda thing. I don't imagne they could teach me proper leg drive for bench. 

As for the rest of the workout, rows went pretty well. Got back up to my old 8 rep PR of 100 lbs, only for 10 reps. Also should mention I'm getting some noticeable size increases in my quads and lats. Take note "hardgainers" this is what we call "progress". All made possible by NOT doing endless sets, resting more than I train, and eating plenty of good food. 

Arm curls can go fuck themselves. Lateral raises, too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you just got to mess around with the leg position til it feels right. And hard gainers are a figment of imagination.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done on the Squats - fucking awesome improvement! Bench is still fine, as upper body progress on this program is kinda weird on this program sometimes. Takes a little longer to "kick in" so to speak.

As for the leg drive the only advice i can give you is keep doing it. Its a tough one to get right. Don't worry about getting your whole foot down either - im on my toes and balls of my feet. Try to slide yourself up the bench in the direction of your head rather than pushing directly downwards into the floor, too.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 22, 2011)

The advice I got on leg drive from a pretty strong guy was this:

"You're either going to get a feel for it with your feet really spread out wide or with your feet tucked in narrow and underneath your body."

Personally, the best leg drive I ever got was with my feet narrow and way under my body.  It was an extremely uncomfortable position but in my setup I slid my feet back as far as possible, then when I slid my body forward to get the arch and lift the bar, everything felt really tight.

The other thing is, you want to try to keep your heels on the ground.  It pushes your chest up and makes the distance of the lift shorter.  Once you touch your chest, imagine sliding yourself backward.

That's my experience.  Admittedly I suck at benching so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I think you just got to mess around with the leg position til it feels right. And hard gainers are a figment of imagination.



I agree. It's one of those "feel" things. And I agree on hardgainers. No such thing -- only under eaters and/or overtrainers.



Gazhole said:


> Well done on the Squats - fucking awesome improvement! Bench is still fine, as upper body progress on this program is kinda weird on this program sometimes. Takes a little longer to "kick in" so to speak.
> 
> As for the leg drive the only advice i can give you is keep doing it. Its a tough one to get right. Don't worry about getting your whole foot down either - im on my toes and balls of my feet. Try to slide yourself up the bench in the direction of your head rather than pushing directly downwards into the floor, too.



Thanks for the kind words. So far my squats are taking off. I love it. I see what you mean about the upper body progress. I do feel my pressing has improved -- in fact on military I added 1 rep to my original 5RM in cycle A -- but I just need to get the leg drive down. I really didn't switch to powerlifting bench style until this program, so once I get it down then I'll be banging out rep PRs. I still think my rep outs have been good, just not as good as my squats and deads. In time...



gtbmed said:


> The advice I got on leg drive from a pretty strong guy was this:
> 
> "You're either going to get a feel for it with your feet really spread out wide or with your feet tucked in narrow and underneath your body."
> 
> ...



I've played around with different foot positions. Initially I had a wide stance and that was working well for stability. Now my feet are narrow and under the bench and it makes it shorter distance for the bar to travel but also I find I get great leverige from the back arch. The only problem is keeping my feet planted. I have been doing just toes/balls of feet on the ground. I don't think I could do a narrow position with heels on the ground. I'll try in warmups next time and see. Or maybe I'll add a few lights sets in another workout for technique work.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 22, 2011)

Also should mention I'm thinking about switching the 3 x 10 romanian deads on squat day to rack pull 3 x 10 or some other combination of reps. I'm not sure, though, if this would be overkill as the weight would obviously be much higher than romanian deads, especially if I go with more sets of lower reps for total of 30 reps.

Is this going against the point of the assistance? My rationale is I would get more frequent heavy lifting, as opposed to repping out on moderately heavy weights. Heavier posterior chain work plus grip and it will have great carry over to my deadlift.

Just a thought at this point, as I love romanian deads.

Thoughts?

Also, I really wish my gym had those what'cha call'ems that people use for farmers' walks? They hold weight plates I think and the handles are more narrow and are higher in the air so you don't even really have to deadlift them off the ground...when I was doing the farmer's walks the other day I was having trouble getting a good grip because I had to deadlift them from so low off the ground and I had to do it quickly as once I hit the timer on my watch there's like 2 secons before it starts, lol.

I wish I had a training partner.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe lower the rep range on the rack pulls but those are a good sub for RDL.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Maybe lower the rep range on the rack pulls but those are a good sub for RDL.



That's what I was thinking. What I'm worried about is overdoing the intensity. Wendler doesn't say much about assistance work in the e-book aside from the 5 x 10 for the main lifts (50-60%). The 1 extra assistance exercises he just says lists as 5 x 10 but he seems to give the green light on other approaches as long as it's the same total of reps. However, 3 sets of 10 romanians (at a generic intensity for that many reps) isn't as stressful on the body as 5 sets of 6 at a relative intensity. Even though rep total reps are the same, the stress on the body is greater on the heavier sets. 

I know I shouldn't be overthinking the assistance but I just want to be cautious not to interfere with my main lifts. I have plenty of recovery time with 3x a week in the gym and 3x a week short fast runs..cutting down to 2x now for most weeks. But, rack pulls are pretty heavy duty. Still, those together with farmers walks will make for awesome deadlift assistance work, even though it would be on squat day. I seem to be doing the leg assistance on the opposite days. I do split squats (squat assistance primarily) on deadlift day, so that I'm not obliterating one side of my legs each workout. I figure it makes more sense. 

But, rack pulls would have carry over to squats, too. Pretty much everything actually. Hell, even military press requires a strong posterior chain. The back is brought into the lift quite a lot once you learn how to properly perform the lift.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you think of good mornings? I like them pretty good as a sub for RDL. Rack deads are good but I don't like doing them as I don't have a problem locking out my deads, if I can get it off the floor then it's going up. Kinda just feels like a half range of motion to me, but they have their place i guess.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's my take:

Start off subbing in the heavy rack pulls and track if it helps.  If it's not helping, then cut down the heavy rack pulls to once every-other week.

Just experiment with it and figure stuff out through trial and error.  A lot of things related to recovery are highly individual.  You'll figure out how long you need to recover from adding the heavy pulls.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What do you think of good mornings? I like them pretty good as a sub for RDL. Rack deads are good but I don't like doing them as I don't have a problem locking out my deads, if I can get it off the floor then it's going up. Kinda just feels like a half range of motion to me, but they have their place i guess.



I'm not a fan of good mornings. I never felt like I got much out of them. If I needed some extra lower back work I might use them high reps but for posterior chain strength in general I think they're further down the chain (no pun) than romanians.



gtbmed said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> Start off subbing in the heavy rack pulls and track if it helps.  If it's not helping, then cut down the heavy rack pulls to once every-other week.
> 
> Just experiment with it and figure stuff out through trial and error.  A lot of things related to recovery are highly individual.  You'll figure out how long you need to recover from adding the heavy pulls.



This sounds like a good plan. I'm still not even sure if I'm going to bring in the rack pulls or not. I should probably stick with my new set up for this cycle and see how it goes.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2011)

How low down do you start your rack pull from Phineas? are you not overly concerned about losing out on some leg work as the raack pulls will be more back dominant i think?!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How low down do you start your rack pull from Phineas? are you not overly concerned about losing out on some leg work as the raack pulls will be more back dominant i think?!



That's a really good point. The lowest I can do them at my gym is knee height. Our squat racks have retarded safety bar slots where the lowest setting is pretty high for exercises like floor press and rack pulls. I have to put a big wooden block that I stand on so that I'm higher up and the bar then rests knee height, otherwise it would be well above my knee. 

I do want plenty of direct leg work, and rack pulls do reduce the leg element. However, they're still heavy on the hips (not as much the hamstrings) and the posterior chain in general.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2011)

Im going to be mixing them in between my deadlifts actually ie one week dead, nxt week rack pulls etc, im able to pull the bar down really low in my gym where its practically a deadlift so im lucky.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im going to be mixing them in between my deadlifts actually ie one week dead, nxt week rack pulls etc, im able to pull the bar down really low in my gym where its practically a deadlift so im lucky.



You shouldn't go much lower than mid- to upper-shin. Slightly below knee is optimal, in my opinion. Otherwise you might as well deadlift. The intent is to (a) strengthen lockout and/or (b) strengthen the posterior chain in general with an emphasis on back and/or (c) grip training. The ROM needs to be reduced a fair bit to get the benefit of the lift, but too much (above knee) and you might as well just do static holds (is that what they're called??).


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be following to see what you think of the rackpulls. Riptoe (sp) says they should start 2-3 inches below the kneecap.

great journal Phineas


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> You shouldn't go much lower than mid- to upper-shin. Slightly below knee is optimal, in my opinion. Otherwise you might as well deadlift. The intent is to (a) strengthen lockout and/or (b) strengthen the posterior chain in general with an emphasis on back and/or (c) grip training. The ROM needs to be reduced a fair bit to get the benefit of the lift, but too much (above knee) and you might as well just do static holds (is that what they're called??).


Ya I call them static holds. And I agree with your form description. Just go ahead and try them, if you wanna work the posterior chain then they are certainly on the list of movements. Also, I quoted you in an argument earlier so you better have been right.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 24, 2011)

Song of the day....

YouTube - Kreator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## Phineas (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'll be following to see what you think of the rackpulls. Riptoe (sp) says they should start 2-3 inches below the kneecap.
> 
> great journal Phineas



Thanks, omerta.

I've actually done rack pulls in programs before. I love them! Just not sure if they're appropriate to include as assistance at lower reps. I don't want to strain my CNS too much after the rep out. Overall, I would keep the total reps the same as the romanians, but the romanians would be fewer sets with more reps for the 30 rep total so a lower intensity and thus easier on the CNS. More of "muscle building" reps as opposed to "power" or "strength" oriented work. 

It would be wise to stick with romanians for 1 cycle just like I did with planks. After that, if I feel rack pulls would serve my needs better I'll make the switch. Farmer's walks stay, however. They're badass and work so well for just about any purpose.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the link to his description on the rack pulls:
Starting Strength

Good idea on the waiting til the cycle is complete before changing it up. I've been toying with the idea of doing rack pulls on my "deload" week.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 24, 2011)

If you're going to use heavyish loads, use Prilepin's chart.  It's a good place to start.

I forgot to add with the leg drive - you don't need your heels to touch the floor the entire time.  A lot of guys are up on their toes but they actively try to push their heels to the ground because this raises the chest up and shortens the bar path.  Leg drive is a really tough thing to get IMO.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 24, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 1: Deadlifts *(Thurs, Feb 24)

*Warmup:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 140 lbs
5 x 170 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 180 lbs
5 x 210 lbs
> 5 x 240 lbs = *12*

10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs

*BB Split Squats:* 

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 150 lbs

--------------------------------

Good workout tonight. In week 1 of cycle A I maxed deadlifts for 12 reps at 230 lbs. Tonight I hit the same reps but at 240 lbs, so a 10 lb improvement in a month! I'm pretty happy with that. The PRs keep rolling in.

Split squats felt awesome. I'm aiming to work up to 185 by the end of this cycle.

Relaxing at home with Aerosmith. I noticed my next two weekend workouts are military press and bench, which is good because I naturally have more energy on the weekend from getting to sleep in and relax all morning/early afternoon at home before the gym and so I anticipate solid workouts for those two lifts which haven't been progressing as well as squats and deads.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay I keep confusing myself, can someone please tell me how to write "greater than or equal to (X number)".

I had been doing it like this: " > 5 x ... lbs"

But, I read it again and I think this would be right: " > 5 x ... lbs"

Trivial bullshit, I know, but I like my journals to look all legit, as they say in Jersey Shore.

Ya, okay, so my girlfriend got me into that show. They're such douch bags but jesus christ are they entertaining.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2011)

you've been doing the greater than correctly, just remember the alligator eats the bigger number haha. and also, I used to talk shit about jersey shore too but I watched it once with someone and it is straight up hilarious.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> you've been doing the greater than correctly, just remember the alligator eats the bigger number haha. and also, I used to talk shit about jersey shore too but I watched it once with someone and it is straight up hilarious.



But, in the case of there being only one number...would it look like this > 5 x ... lbs? 

Please just tell me how I'd write greater than or equal to 5, lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> But, in the case of there being only one number...would it look like this > 5 x ... lbs?
> QUOTE]
> 
> You are correct sir.
> ...


----------



## Phineas (Feb 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Phineas said:
> 
> 
> > But, in the case of there being only one number...would it look like this > 5 x ... lbs?
> ...


----------



## Phineas (Feb 26, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 1: Military Press  *(Sat, Feb 26)

*Warmup:* 

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 85 lbs
5 x 105 lbs
> 5 x 115 lbs = 9

*Bar Dips:* 

10 x BW (190)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Chinups:* 

10 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW
6 x BW
6 x BW
6 x BW
8 x BW

-------------------------------

Last cycle I maxed 115 lbs at 7 reps so tonight was a 2 rep improvement. I handled the bar very nicely so I was happy with my rep out tonight. 

Dips fatigued my triceps more than usual so they weren't as smooth as usual. Maybe it's because it's my first session since deloading so my muscles were, as broskies like to say, "shocked" or "confused". 

Chinups sucked. I don't know what to say about them. Before this program I was doing 5 rep sets with 50 lbs strapped to me but doing high rep sets after dips and the military press seems to be extremely challenging. I really want my chinup endurance back. Last summer 10 rep sets was nothing, so when I've gotten stronger on everything else I'm confused why my chinups are going down. Weird.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Were you doing chins at the end of the workout before? I bet a few heavy sets of military press would fuck my chin ups up too.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Were you doing chins at the end of the workout before? I bet a few heavy sets of military press would fuck my chin ups up too.



I think it's doing all those dips that messes me up. I used to SUCK at dips only like 5 months ago. I improved my military press which gave me greater tricep strength. At bodyweight my dips sets before would be like 7, 5, 4...terrible. Now, I can nail all five sets of 10 with very deep ROM and smooth tempo but it still takes a lot out of me. By the time I get to chins I've exerted myself so much.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazing improvement on Military, dude! Nice work!

Chins are always touchy. Sometimes i feel really strong on them, other times i don't. Thats still a shit load of volume though, so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 1, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 2: Squats*  (Tues, March 1, 2011)

*Warmup:* 

5 x 105 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 155 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 185 lbs
3 x 220 lbs 
> 3 x 230 lbs = *12*

10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 165 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

10 x 185 lbs
10 x 195 lbs
10 x 205 lbs

*DB Farmer's Walks:* 

0:43 x 200 lbs (100 lbs x 2)
0:32 x 200 lbs
0:30 x 200 lbs
0:19 x 200 lbs
0:16 x 200 lbs

-------------------------

Well.....holy fucking shit! To start off, I read the wrong workout on my calendar after my warmups. The first 2 working sets were supposed to be 3 x 185 and 3 x 205 so I fucked up and did more weight than I should have. I was worried going into my rep out because my second working set took more effort than a 205 set would have. I made sure to take a bit longer rest going in to the rep out to compensate.

Well, smack my ass and call my Judy because I added 10 lbs to my 12 RM set 10 days ago in Week 1's squat session! I can't believe how fast I'm progressing on squats. This was without a doubt my best rep out of the program. 9 reps over the minimum. Jan 15 was my first squat session of the program so in a month and a half I've gone from 10 x 210 lbs to 12 x 230 lbs. Talk about progress! 

Romanians were fine. 205 seemed a bit too heavy for an assistance set. If I was bodybuilding kind of training it would have been fine but I don't want to be going nuts on those sets. Still, my hip drive was excellent, which is good because I squat fairly wide stance so any hip work is great. I'm not talking full-on sumo, powerlifting stance, but wide enough that I rely on my hips a lot more than the typical shoulder-width squatter.

I suck at farmer's walks though, haha. Honestly, I think the problem isn't really my grip but the thickness of the dumbbell handles. I have relatively short fingers and I can't get the best grip. Add to that the fact I have to deadlift them off the floor I'm finding I'm not getting the grip workout I want. It's more of a finger workout but my traps, forearms, etc, have so much more in them. I would kill for some of those plate-loaded things people use for farmer's walks. I know I could carry 200 lbs for a hell of a lot longer if I had a better handle.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't worry about it, thicker bars just work the grip harder anyways, and ya your fingers are going to tire out before your traps and forearms, pretty sure that's normal, as I have long fingers and that goes first for me too. And using the 200 DBs is far from sucking.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing squat improvement, dude! Your numbers are really taking off now 

We should be getting some farmers walks handles in the gym by friday which im really really fucking looking forward to, haha! Will do a vid.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah im jealous of your squats, i still suck at them and what hurts even more is i know you will doing them properly too will full ROM haha


----------



## stepaukas (Mar 2, 2011)

i asked this before when you were walking down your street doing farmers walks, but do you ever just hang on the pullup bar as long as you can for grip strength? it works wonders..


----------



## Phineas (Mar 2, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> i asked this before when you were walking down your street doing farmers walks, but do you ever just hang on the pullup bar as long as you can for grip strength? it works wonders..



No, I've never tried that.

Thing is I'm looking for the grip but also posterior chain work, which farmer's walks do. They're more than just "grip" training. I don't like using exercises on this program that don't provide multiple benefits, as you're allowed limited assistance work.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah im jealous of your squats, i still suck at them and what hurts even more is i know you will doing them properly too will full ROM haha



You have a great squat Don't sweat it.

Honestly, it helps that my squat stance and deadlift stance are nearly identical. My hip strength has really taken off.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 2, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Don't worry about it, thicker bars just work the grip harder anyways, and ya your fingers are going to tire out before your traps and forearms, pretty sure that's normal, as I have long fingers and that goes first for me too. And using the 200 DBs is far from sucking.



Actually it's 100 lb DBs x 2 = 200 lbs. I WISH I was using 200 lb DBs, lol.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Amazing squat improvement, dude! Your numbers are really taking off now
> 
> We should be getting some farmers walks handles in the gym by friday which im really really fucking looking forward to, haha! Will do a vid.



Thanks Gaz. I'm very happy with this program so far. Now all I need is to get my bench results going. It's been okay but nothing really great. I feel this cycle it will take off.

I'm jealous about those handles. It must be nice not having to start in a low deadlift position.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 2: Bench Press*  (Fri, March 4, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs 
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 155 lbs
3 x 180 lbs
> 3 x 200 lbs = *7*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

10 x 90 lbs
10 x 95 lbs
10 x 95 lbs
10 x 100 lbs
10 x 100 lbs

*Smith Machine Calf Raises:* 

13 x 270 lbs
12 x 270 lbs
10 x 270 lbs
10 x 270 lbs

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Still stagnant on bench. The rep out was good but nothing great. Bench is my only lift so far that I haven't seen really good progress on. Even military started improving the last two workouts. I attribute this to my inexperience with leg drive, though I have to say I'm getting much better at it. I'm also noticing my sticking point is lockout. From the chest to half way I'm strong but I tend to get stuck at the top. I'm not sure if using rubber bands on my assistance bench sets would be wise. I have no experience training bench sticking points beyond using dead press in the past when my weakness was the bottom.

Rows felt good. Until I get really solid on the 100 lbs DBs, at which point I'll begin moving up, I'm focussing on consistency and total poundage. If you look at my rows over the last five bench workouts you'll see major poundage increases. Even last workout I started with the 85, did two at 90, then single sets at the 95 and 100. Tonight I started a bit heavier, and did the double set on the 95s and 100s. My biceps and lats feel great. 

One of my favourite parts of my physique is my back thickness. When I'm in the middle of brutal bench row sets there's no feeling in the world like the pump I experience...well, okay squats and deads take the cake, but still I feel like a fucking god when my back is swollen from the reps. Even if your focus is the strength it's still nice to get the cosmetic shit going for you. 

I'm very eager for my next bench session. 215 for a minimum of 1. Since I resumed benching a few months ago after a year long of using other variations in place of it I haven't bench anything over 210 (at which I've hit 5 reps twice and lower reps several times). Back in the broskie days I did 225 for 4 rep sets at half ROM so when I started benching again with my new lifting mentality I scrapped my old PRs and worked on proper form with full ROM. So, I'll be focussed as hell on hitting 5 reps at 215 for a new 5 RM.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

you have some good strenght in your movements. and how much fun would it be if we didnt have at least one weak spot. lol 

keep up the good work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

and i thought i was doing high volume haha.. nice leg day


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

For that sticking point try doing board presses, floor presses or maybe even do a set with negatives. Negs aren't specifically for improving lock outs but it might just might your overall bench go up. Just some suggestions.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 5, 2011)

the other half said:


> you have some good strenght in your movements. and how much fun would it be if we didnt have at least one weak spot. lol
> 
> keep up the good work.



Thank you. I still am happy with my bench but it's learning leg drive that is so far preventing me from really moving up on the lift.



PreMier said:


> and i thought i was doing high volume haha.. nice leg day



Only way to do it!



ihateschoolmt said:


> For that sticking point try doing board presses, floor presses or maybe even do a set with negatives. Negs aren't specifically for improving lock outs but it might just might your overall bench go up. Just some suggestions.



I would try floor press but our squat racks' safety bars don't go low enough to press the bar off the floor. My arms would be short about 4 or 5 inches.

Another option is isometric press. Learned that one from Gaz's site. Kind of the opposite of dead press. Set safety pins a few inches shy of your lockout and press the bar into them and then hold with pressure as if you're trying to still press the bar. Supposed to be a good way to strengthen lockout.

Problem is then I'd have to switch equipment and find a bench from the other room to bring to the squat rack and my gym gets busy, so logistically that's not the best option. Negatives are cool but they're more a bodybuilding thing. I really need to improve my top portion of the lift. The thing is I've finally getting myself into a decent position with leg drive but now I have to learn better bar path. I think bands might be useful in this situation.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 5, 2011)

Song of the day....

YouTube - Rainbow - L.A. Connection


----------



## Phineas (Mar 5, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Song of the day....
> 
> YouTube - Rainbow - L.A. Connection



Can someone tell me how to make the picture of the youtube video show when I post links to songs?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

Prince can. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77983-youtube-embed-videos-how-instructions.html


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Phineas (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 2: Deadlifts *(Sun, March 6, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 140 lbs
5 x 170 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 195 lbs
3 x 225 lbs
> 3 x 255 lbs = *10* 

10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs

*BB Split Squats:* 

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 180 lbs

------------------------------------------------

So I once again misread my calendar, lol. I was supposed to rep out 250 but put 255 on the bar. Oh well, no biggy. I was happy with my rep out. It wasn't the major increase I've seen in squats but it was an improvement, nonetheless. Last time I repped out 255 was on February 9, so less than a month ago, and I hit 9 so this was a 1 rep improvement. Nothing huge but something. And, my last deadlift workout I hit 240 for 12. Using Wendler's "estimated max" formula (I know it's not hard science, but it's something to tell me in some respects what was the stronger set) my previous rep out gave a max of 336 whereas tonight's gave me 340 so a 4 lb improvement. Hey, it's not major jumps but for 10 days difference I'm happy with that. It's better to improve in micro-jumps than it is to stay in one place year after year.

Set some nutty PRs on split squats tonight as well. 170 for 10 was a PR and very smooth I might add. 180 was painful as fuck but I got it with decent depth and tempo. My legs are getting stronger exponentially. The "weak link" in my deadlift rep outs is my lower back. It breaks down during the intensity of the rep out whereas it's holding in squats. This is why I added romanians on squat day for some extra lower back work. I feel this will go away by nexy cycle at which point my deadlift will increase at a faster rate (at leasy my fingers are crossed).

I should also mention I convinced my friend to start 5/3/1, which he did today doing deadlifts with me. He's been working out since Jan 2010. I got him into it and taught him how to squat, deadlift, etc, the benefits of compounds. He's only about 145 lbs at 7% BF but he's gotten pretty strong. He's a genetic freak on deadlifts. He surpassed me last year, and can rep 300, while I squat 65 lbs more than his 5 RM, and for 7 more reps. Weird. He repped 265 for 15 on a minimum of 5!! I've never seen him work so hard.

Next deadlift session is the final one for this cycle. Minimum 1 at 265. I'm giving everything in my body for 10 reps on that one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

4 pounds a workout adds up a lot over some time. Assuming your last workout was a week ago, 4 pounds a week is 208 pounds a year. And that sounds a fuck ton better than 4 pounds a week haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Even if you only get 1 more rep or even 1 lb it is progress don't stress over it.

You still had a killer session. 

Cool you got your friend to do the 5/3/1 as well. It's always interesting to see how different people and body types respond to the same program.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

One things for damn sure: i've yet to see somebody NOT progress on it.

Great progress in here, Phin!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes one day soon i will try this 5/3/1 workout, you lot will probabaly be onto something else by then though!!!!!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yes one day soon i will try this 5/3/1 workout, you lot will probabaly be onto something else by then though!!!!!



Well, I added two more cycles to mine for a total of seven, which will take me into early September.

At that point, I might do a "bodybuilding" oriented strength program for a month to a month and a half for a break, like Baby Got Back, then I'll either do more 5/3/1 or I'm gonna give Westside a stab.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 8, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 2: Military Press  *(Tues, March 8, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 70 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 90 lbs
3 x 105 lbs
> 3 x 120 lbs = *8* 

*Bar Dips:* 

10 x BW (190)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Chinups:* 

10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

------------------------------------------------------------

Fantastic workout tonight! Rep out was very smooth and I came close to rep 9. I hit my goal of 8 reps which improved on my previous best set (6 x 125), and that makes me a happy man.

And, oh fucking glorious day, I FINALLY hit all five chinups sets at 10 reps. My god! For those of you who have followed my journal since the start you'll recall that, though 10 rep sets previously didn't faze me, doing them after 50 dips was problematic. My forearms would seize up with a painful pump and I just couldn't do many per set. This week the forearm pumps were drastically decreased and I was able to bang out nearly all smooth reps. The last rep of the final three sets were passable but not as good as I usually expect of myself. I imagine next week's will be even better.

I feel so much more satisfied leaving the gym now actually knowing I'm improving. It's no longer a game of seeing very minor physique changes over time, which is an even worse gauge of progress when you're not lean like me, but to instead go by numbers. I love it.

Stay tuned for Thursday's Squat workout. Week 3. Minimum 1 rep for 245 lbs. I'm going to make it the most savage set of my life.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Your killing it man. Look forward to seeing thursday's workout.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

Good job on those pull ups. Those are the most annoying exercise for me too, it's the one thing I've seen very little progress in, I did gain a substantial amount of weight, but dips don't fuck with me like pull ups do.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your killing it man. Look forward to seeing thursday's workout.



Thanks man! 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Good job on those pull ups. Those are the most annoying exercise for me too, it's the one thing I've seen very little progress in, I did gain a substantial amount of weight, but dips don't fuck with me like pull ups do.




My friend and I were discussing this last night while we did our chinups (he was doing his first 5/3/1/ military press workout) and he agreed they're hard to do when they're at the end of a workout. The fact that there's constant tension makes them a bitch when you've already done a lot of hard work. That's why I prefer low rep chinups, there's not as much time for your weight to tug on your lats. Also, I weigh 190 and there's more weight in my legs than upper body so I'm pulling a lot of dead weight.

Still, they kick ass. But, rows are much better IMO.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking good, man!

I was only planning on doing 3 cycles of 5/3/1, but here i am planning my 6th. Can't stop a good thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know you didn't ask me but I thought this might be a good illustration about how your strength can sometimes seem like it's going down on one week's rep out. But at the same time overall your strength is still trending up. Here are the results I've gotten through the second week of my 5th cycle of 5/3/1.

Need to give credit to Jugs as the spreadsheet he put in the strength section makes tracking this really easy.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I thought this might be a good illustration about how your strength can sometimes seem like it's going down on one week's rep out. But at the same time overall your strength is still trending up. Here are the results I've gotten through the second week of my 5th cycle of 5/3/1.
> 
> Need to give credit to Jugs as the spreadsheet he put in the strength section makes tracking this really easy.



Wow, that's incredible! It's amazing how the small increments add up! Thanks for posting that. I actually just got that spreadsheet from a post of Jug's today and I entered all my rep outs so far so I'm going to start keeping track of them there.

It's nice to find inspiration from you guys are your awesome results because I gained all my dropped fat from my Nov/Dec cut because I made the mistake of bulking immediately after an 8 lb drop. It all came back and I'm soft in the torso for sure. I'm dying to cut but I'm so ridiculously committed to this program that I'm sucking it up and I just won't look ripped for summer! Oh well, I'd rather be strong!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Why can't you loose weight on this program?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been cutting since the start of the year and am actually down 10lbs so far. With all the measurements the same or up except my midsection which is slowly going down.

You can do it, sounds like you don't have much to lose to get back to that were you want to be.

and thanks on the progress comments.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow your numbers went up tremendously, how long how you been lifting?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've been cutting since the start of the year and am actually down 10lbs so far. With all the measurements the same or up except my midsection which is slowly going down.
> 
> You can do it, sounds like you don't have much to lose to get back to that were you want to be.
> 
> and thanks on the progress comments.



How have you structured your program on a cut? Would I have to drop any of the assistance?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Why can't you loose weight on this program?



Typically, low volume/high intensity works best for maintain muscle and strength when cutting. 5/3/1 is in some senses low volume but it's also high volume. A lot of high reps, which isn't the best thing to do on a calorie deficit. Also, the rep outs annihilate your body so I don't know how recovery would be affected.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2011)

looking like some good progress. keep hitting it hard. there is only one direction to go, right?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow your numbers went up tremendously, how long how you been lifting?


 
Thanks.

I started lifting again last June after 6yrs listening to dr's about back issues. Before that I had 3 yrs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phineas said:


> How have you structured your program on a cut? Would I have to drop any of the assistance?


 
I don't think you would have to drop any. But I structured mine a little different. I limit the auxilary work to 3-4 more exercises with 4x8 max on big body parts, and 4or5x12 for the smaller ones. I also have full blown Shoulder, Back, Chest, and Leg days. I just can't get into the Push/Pull style of training for some reason.

So how was your leg day??


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't think you would have to drop any. But I structured mine a little different. I limit the auxilary work to 3-4 more exercises with 4x8 max on big body parts, and 4or5x12 for the smaller ones. I also have full blown Shoulder, Back, Chest, and Leg days. I just can't get into the Push/Pull style of training for some reason.
> 
> So how was your leg day??



Eating my spaghetti right now. Off work in an hour and half, gym in 2. Then it's squat mayhem! I'll post when I get home. 

How many times can I squat 245 lbs? I'm excited!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

My money is on 9. 
If this is your  5/3/1 week I bet you could add a single at 265, and one at 275 and destroy it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm guessing 10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> My money is on 9.
> If this is your  5/3/1 week I bet you could add a single at 265, and one at 275 and destroy it.


Lol that was weird we guessed at the same time.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> My money is on 9.
> If this is your  5/3/1 week I bet you could add a single at 265, and one at 275 and destroy it.



I'm not doing the singles thing. Isn't that a change Wendler made to the program? I do the 5 x 10 of the main lift after the rep out.

And ya, tonight is week 3's first workout, so the 5/3/1 set. Fucking STOKED.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I'm guessing 10



10 is my goal...but deep down I want 12 so I can say I added 15 lbs since the last workout a week and a half ago.

But really, 10 is what I need to improve on the 230 x 12 last workout (using Wendler's formula).


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phineas said:


> I'm not doing the singles thing. Isn't that a change Wendler made to the program? I do the 5 x 10 of the main lift after the rep out.
> 
> And ya, tonight is week 3's first workout, so the 5/3/1 set. Fucking STOKED.


 
hahah, week 4 is deload so I was adding singles to the regular one. The new format has structured singles that are gonna kick my butt next week. 

Well then I'm gonna bet on the 12 then because I know you can.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 10, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 3: Squats *(Thurs, March 10, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 130 lbs
5 x 155 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 195 lbs
3 x 220 lbs
> 1 x 245 lbs = *6* 

10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs
10 x 170 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

10 x 185 lbs
10 x 195 lbs
10 x 205 lbs

*Hanging Leg Raises:*

10 x BW (190)
10 x BW
10 x BW

--------------------------------------

Very dissappointed with my rep out tonight. I was very confident that I would hit 10 and I honestly feel I would have if everything had been right. Here's what went wrong: (1) stance was off. I was shuffling between reps and my friend said I looked less smooth than usual. My hip drive was thrown off and I didn't get my usual leverige. (2) I strained my right adductor last week during my 180 for 10 split squat and then prevented full recovery with my last couple runs (had a fast paced 3.5 km Tuesday night as well). In my warmup sets I could feel strain in that area. My legs weren't completely healed. (3) I think I was overthinking the set. It's definitely good to get pumped up for the rep out but I really made a big deal out this like it was a world champion powerlift meet, lol. 

Oh well, still a decent set. To look on the bright side, my initial max used to calculate my sets on this program was 4 x 245 so this is at least an improvement, though I truly believe in right conditions I'm capable of anywhere from 8 to 12.

Swaped farmer's walks with hanging leg raises because I was tired and bummed out and didn't feel like going through them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

It's all good man we all have our off days. Actually me and gaz had one yesterday too. Just make sure you don't hurt that hip abductor any worse.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. Take care of your injury and you'll come back and kill it next round.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

I know your not pleased with it, but looks a great workout to me. Always impressed by how you manage all those split squats after you regular squats my legs would be GONE!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 12, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 3: Bench Press  *(Sat, March 12, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 165 lbs
3 x 195 lbs
> 1 x 215 lbs = *4*

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:*

10 x 90 lbs
10 x 95 lbs
10 x 95 lbs
10 x 100 lbs
10 x 100 lbs

*Smith Machine Calf Raises:* 

15 x 270 lbs
12 x 270 lbs
10 x 270 lbs
10 x 270 lbs

--------------------------------------

Rep out was alright. Leg drive is improving. My hamstrings were actually more sore than my chest, which, according to Dave Tate, is good. Still, need to work on bar path. I really wish my bench would start progressing. It's pretty much been stagnant since I started this program, and I've now completed two full cycles of bench.

Rows were awesome. My form on the 100s was significantly better than last time. Next cycle I'm aiming to climb to the 110s. My back is getting pretty fucking large.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2011)

Bench has always been my sticking point too. Too bad it's the only exercise anyone ever asks about haha. Man I hate bench...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

I need to try to figure out if I should be trying to add in leg drive.

You need to be patient the chest will come around, my numbers pretty much sucked and took until around the 3 or 4th cycle to feel comfortable that I was moving forward.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Bench has always been my sticking point too. Too bad it's the only exercise anyone ever asks about haha. Man I hate bench...


 So true, I want somebody to ask how much I can dead someday.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

Phineas said:


> *Mesocycle B, Week 3: Bench Press *(Sat, March 12, 2011)
> 
> *Warmup Sets:*
> 
> ...


 
Hang on...........your hamstrings are sore from a bench press workout! just when you think you know it all, somebody gets sore hamstrings from benching!


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2011)

i can see that, one day we decided to try the alternating heavy dumb bell press. i was doing 90's and on the 3rd or 4th one my hammie cramped. not a fun thing to have happen when you are balancing a 90# db.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 3: Deadlifts *(Mon, March 14, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 140 lbs
5 x 170 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 210 lbs
3 x 230 lbs
> 1 x 265 lbs = *8* 

10 x 175 lbs
10 x 175 lbs
10 x 175 lbs 
10 x 175 lbs 
10 x 175 lbs

*BB Split Squats:* 

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 145 lbs
10 x 155 lbs
10 x 165 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

----------------------------------------

Rep out was good tonight. Really getting my hips into the movement more than ever. Sumo stance works better if you have short arms but the downside is it's much harder to setup than conventional stance. Foot positioning has to be 100% bang-on right or else you won't pull well.

Overall I was happy with this workout. Next cycle I don't do 265 but I do 260. I'll be looking for 10-12 on that one. 

I'm also thinking about cutting soon during 5/3/1. I'm playing with the idea of cutting for next cycle, which would allow me to shave off a few pounds for my 10km race on May 1 and get a head start for leaning out. On the other hand, I would like at least one more cycle to build muscle and strength. I would be okay with not gaining muscle on the cut but I would like to keep getting stronger, as that's the whole point of this program. I've read success stories online of people cutting on 5/3/1 and making major lift gains but looking ahead in my program I just cringe at the thought of doing some of the upcoming weights while on a calorie deficit.

I need to consult with the almighty Built.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol I PM built all the time. Good looking work out, you trying to lean out for summer? How much weight will you need to loose?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Lol I PM built all the time. Good looking work out, you trying to lean out for summer? How much weight will you need to loose?



It's half for wanting to look good for summer and half just not being happy with my bodyfat. I'm not even close to fat or even flabby. Still have an ab outline it's just that I'm softer than I feel I should be. I have a muscular frame and am much leaner in my back and legs but it would be nice to have some definition.

The question is when do I cut. I want to be stronger and I know on a cut that's going to be very difficult to pursue.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

I hear ya man. Sounds like you are about 12% body fat and if I were you I would just keep getting stronger. You only need to loose like 4-6 pounds of fat to have good ab definition probably and that's only a few weeks of dieting. Sometimes all the extra water from bulking makes you look a little fat too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice round of deads


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Phineas- Built's friend Lynn here. Heard you were wanting to continue doing 5/3/1 while cutting. I've done it with good results. Lemme know if you'd like my opinion.


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

Lynn! Phineas, Lynn's a competitive powerlifter who recently cut down successfully in preparation for the Arnold. You're in good hands.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 16, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Hi Phineas- Built's friend Lynn here. Heard you were wanting to continue doing 5/3/1 while cutting. I've done it with good results. Lemme know if you'd like my opinion.





Built said:


> Lynn! Phineas, Lynn's a competitive powerlifter who recently cut down successfully in preparation for the Arnold. You're in good hands.



Oh sweet! Built -- sorry I just PM'd you. I'll repost it here.

Hi Lynn! Thanks a million for coming to help. I really appreciate it.

Yes I'm wanting to cut but continue to use 5/3/1 to gain or at the very least maintain my strength. I've made pretty good gains on squats and deads so far, minor on military, and not really much on bench. Also, my assistance exercises have all gone up in weight, numbers, or for bodyweight just form improvements!

Here's my proposed variation of the Triumvirate:

Squats:

(1.)	Squats: 5/3/1
(2.)	Deadlifts: 5 x 3 @ 90% of reduced max
(3.)	DB Bench Rows: 4 x 6

Bench Press:

(1.)	Bench Press: 5/3/1
(2.)	BB Military Press: 4 x 5 @ 85% of reduced max
(3.)	BB Split Squats: 3 x 6

Deadlifts:

(1.)	Deadlifts: 5/3/1 
(2.)	Squats: 5 x 3 @ 90% of reduced max
(3.)	Chinups: 5 x 5

Military Press: 

(1.)	Military Press: 5/3/1
(2.)	Bench Press: 4 x 5 @ 85% of reduced max
(3.)	BB Romanians: 3 x 6

I know it looks kind of odd but I want to have steady stimulation throughout the week so as to not overwork any muscles during a time where my recovery will be hindered.

I also want to repeat the main lifts as an assistance (but heavy of course) for technique work, and just because the main lifts kick ass.

I have my diet almost done, just a couple things to tweak. Going to be a basic carb cycling. Approx 2,550 on non training days, 2,850 training days, and refeeds once a week initially (maintenance is about 3,000-3,100). Macros are (non training days) 135g fat (I think it was about 30 sat, 35 poly, 70 mono), 65g carbs, 265g protein. An additional 60g carbs from pasta, bread, or likely potatoes on training days

I chose potatoes because by weight they're the least carb dense of the bunch (e.g. 85g pasta...about 150g cooked = 300 cals, 60g carbs...bagel 105g = 300 cals 60g cabrs...whereas for that amount of cals and carbs in potatoes takes 400g. Basically, more volume in my stomach to get the same nutrients and of course I'm looking for more bites per calorie.

Let me know what you think. I'm wanting to run this for 2-3 months with a goal of 8-12 lbs fat lost, so 4 lbs a month, a pretty reasonable goal. I was wanting to run one more cycle on a bulk but now I'm thinking I'll just get to it next Saturday, March 26.

Supps: multi, whey isolate, creatine mono, and BCAAs (haven't taken them since last cut).

Height: 5'8 - 5'9 
Weight: approx 192-193 lbs
BF: estimated 13%

Thanks!!! It's great to have a powerlifter dropping by!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh shit I didn't know you were that big. You'll look huge when you cut down a few pounds.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 16, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 3: Military Press  *(Wed, March 16, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 100 lbs
3 x 115 lbs
> 1 x 130 lbs = *6* 

*Bar Dips:* 

10 x BW (190)
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Chinups:* 

10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*(45 Degree Incline) Leg Press Calf Extensions:* 

20 x 450 lbs
17 x 450 lbs
17 x 450 lbs
15 x 450 lbs
15 x 450 lbs

-------------------------------------

Well the military press Gods must have been looking down on me tonight because I made an awesome PR! Very happy. In week 3 of cycle A I repped 125 lbs for 6 so in one month I added 5 lbs to my 6RM, which brings me 10 lbs shy of what I wanted to achieve for 5 reps (140).

Dips and chins were the best ever. I can't believe how much my endurance has improved on them. Dips I never failed to hit all reps but my form is so ridiculously smooth at bodyweight now. It's a shame that just as my chinups improved I'm going to be switching to a cut with different volume. Oh well, I still much prefer low rep weighted chins!

So, I'm going to be moving to a cut on March 26. It's not necessity. Despite fat gain not only have my major weight lifts gone up but my running condition for the 10km race on May 1 has skyrocketed. It's just me wanting to be leaner. No biggy, I have Built and her powerlifter friend Lynn -- and the rest of you guys -- to help me out. I'm going to be following a heavy lifting-oriented variation of 5/3/1's Triumvirate program, which is similar to what I do now except you don't do the 5 x 10 of the main lift...you do a different assistant exercise for 5 sets. I gave the book to my friend so I can't refer to it for the exact description but all I need to know is regardless of what it will end up being it's the 5/3/1 set plus two heavy assistant sets.

The exercises listed above are the ones I will follow, though if Built/Lynn suggest I may move some of them around because I've twisted the usual set up so that I have some upper and lower work each workout. I was thinking tonight that I might switch the 4 x 5 military press to dips, as they've been really helping my tricep strength, and I don't need additional technique work on military as it's my smoothest lift.

The goal is to lose 8 - 12 lbs of FAT over 2-3 months, depending on how long I can successfully run the cut without losing strength (so 4 lbs a month).


----------



## Phineas (Mar 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh shit I didn't know you were that big. You'll look huge when you cut down a few pounds.



lol, I'm actually not that big. I'm noticeably built but that's all. Still, in previous cuts I ended up looking bigger due to the shape of the muscles being more apparent. Even a few pounds dropped makes a huge difference, especially because my first few pounds tend to come off my torso and sides, then thighs. I loved how I looked after a month on my last cut because I have a damn thick and wide back and despite all my weight gained since being a runner I still have a 31 - 32 waist. My thighs are thick, my back is big, broad rib cage but somehow my waist is pretty small. 

Also, as my lower body is leaner already I get definition in there quickly on a cut so it's nice to get the motivation after a couple weeks. I have no problem eating boring shit day in and day out and craving carbs..will power is nothing to me. I just get paranoid when I'm at work sitting all day worrying that my strength might be wasting away.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

My calculations put 193 at 5'8 at being about 238 at my height and that's huge. You got like 18-19 inch arms don't you?


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Oh sweet! Built -- sorry I just PM'd you. I'll repost it here.
> 
> Hi Lynn! Thanks a million for coming to help. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Ok- I checked what I've done in the past and compared it to the book, I think the version I've done while cutting is a bit different. I've opted for greater variation in the assistance lifts in order to address my deficiencies. I'll go back and get a better look at what I"ve done and make some suggestions.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

good luck with the cut, i have to get serious about mine also. i would like to lose about 10 in the next couple of months. gotta look good when we go to san diego in june. i wont have time to get rid of the back fat, but will lose alot. i just hate getting to low in weight even though we usually look better.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> My calculations put 193 at 5'8 at being about 238 at my height and that's huge. You got like 18-19 inch arms don't you?



lol, I wish. They're like 15.5.

I weighed myself last night and I'm 190 on the dot. I carry a lot of weight in my legs and back.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Totally the opposite with me - i have crap legs. Carry everything from the arse up.

Great training lately, all your numbers are creeping up. Military Press was sweet in that workout!

Time to unload, now?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome PR


----------



## Phineas (Mar 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Totally the opposite with me - i have crap legs. Carry everything from the arse up.
> 
> Great training lately, all your numbers are creeping up. Military Press was sweet in that workout!
> 
> Time to unload, now?





omerta2010 said:


> Awesome PR




Thanks guys. 

And ya, week and a half deload, then begin mesocycle C on March 26 with Squats...minimum 5 for 225 lbs. That will be fucking fun seeing how many times I can do "2 plates". Ego training for sure. That will also be the first cut of my cut.

I'm pretty confident that despite cutting I'll rep 135 lbs on military for 5 or 6 reps by the end of April.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't see why not. So long as you nail your pre-workout nutrition it won't matter whether you're cutting or not. Its the muscle that lifts the weight, not the fat


----------



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's an updated summary of my progress over the first two cycles. I begin cycle C on Thursday with Squats, and start cutting two days later on Sat, March 26 with Bench. I wanted to have one more squat session on a calorie surplus so I can really go nuts.

-----------------------------------------------

*Squats:* 

*initial max: 4 x 245 lbs

*Mesocycle A* 

Week 1: 10 x 210 lbs
Week 2: 8 x 225 lbs
Week 3: 8 x 235 lbs 

*Mesocycle B* 

Week 1: 12 x 220 lbs
Week 2: 12 x 230 lbs
Week 3: 6 x 245 lbs

*Bench:* 

*initial max: 5 x 210 lbs

*Mesocycle A* 

Week 1: 9 x 185 lbs
Week 2: 8 x 195 lbs
Week 3: 5 x 210 lbs

*Mesocycle B* 

Week 1: 8 x 190 lbs
Week 2: 7 x 200 lbs
Week 3: 4 x 215 lbs

*Deadlifts:* 

*inital max: 3 x 275 lbs

*Mesocycle A* 

Week 1: 12 x 230 lbs
Week 2: 10 x 245 lbs 
Week 3: 9 x 255 lbs

*Mesocycle B* 

Week 1: 12 x 240 lbs
Week 2: 10 x 255 lbs  
Week 3: 8 x 265 lbs

*Military Press:*

*initial max: 5 x 125 lbs

*Mesocycle A* 

Week 1: 10 x 110 lbs
Week 2: 7 x 115 lbs
Week 3: 6 x 125 lbs 

*Mesocycle B* 

Week 1: 9 x 115 lbs
Week 2: 8 x 120 lbs
Week 3: 6 x 130 lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice progress bro. Man I am jealous of your upper body strength, I am about even with you on deads and squats but you got me by like 50 pounds for reps on bench and military press haha.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice progress bro. Man I am jealous of your upper body strength, I am about even with you on deads and squats but you got me by like 50 pounds for reps on bench and military press haha.



It's mind boggling how fast your strength increased on squats and deads. Even Gaz was repping like 280 for 3 after several years. You've been working out for like 2 months, lol. How the hell?!?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

Muscle memory FTW, when I was 16 I trained deads for like a year and got up to 275x9 I expect things to slow down pretty shortly.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Muscle memory FTW, when I was 16 I trained deads for like a year and got up to 275x9 I expect things to slow down pretty shortly.



Even that is very impressive though. You've got some strong legs on you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks man, where do you guys get those charts for increase in lifts? I want to use those too.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 4 (DELOAD): Squats + Bench Press*  (Sat, March 19, 2011)

*Squats:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

*BB Military Press:*  (wasn't supposed to but I was tempted!)

*4 x 135 lbs*  (lol, no warmup..just did it out of nowhere while putting away squat weights)

*Bench Press:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Hang Cleans:*  (for fun)

5 x 135 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs
10 x 135 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

8 x 85 lbs
8 x 85 lbs
8 x 85 lbs

*Hanging Leg Raises:* 

10 x BW (190)

*Smith Machine Calf Raises:*

20 x 225 lbs
20 x 225 lbs
20 x 225 lbs

-------------------

I fucking hate deload weeks. I'd rather not go at all than go and take it easy. Still, had some fun doing a few extra things for shits'n'giggles.

What was really fucking fun was as I was putting away my squat weights I said to my friend "hey I should military press this" with a 45 a side, he said do it! So, I just went right to it without any warmup aside from three light sets of squats and my random warmup stuff in the stretching room. Hell I got 4! I was pretty happy! I'm already pretty close to my goal of 140 for 5! Hahah, military press is fast becoming my favourite lift. I'm learning now how to bring my back into the lift at the bottom of the press to explode off my chest. Such a brute manly exercise.

Time for some spaghetti and sex.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

i love pressing too =)





YouTube Video


----------



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i love pressing too =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is savage!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Thanks man, where do you guys get those charts for increase in lifts? I want to use those too.



Juggs has a spreadsheet over in the strength forum or you can pm me your email and I can send you the one I use.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Phineas said:


> That is savage!



I'm with you. 

I hate deload week but have to admit I always come back off of it stronger.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 20, 2011)

*Mesocycle B, Week 4: DELOAD  *(Sun, March 20, 2011)

*Deadlifts:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 145 lbs
5 x 175 lbs

*Military Press:*

5 x 65 lbs
5 x 75 lbs
5 x 85 lbs

*BB Split Squats:* 

8 x 115 lbs
8 x 115 lbs
8 x 115 lbs

*Bar Dips:* 

6 x BW (190)
6 x BW
6 x BW
6 x BW

*Chinups:* 

6 x BW
6 x BW
6 x BW
6 x BW

*BB Curls:*  (decided to do some quick jersey shore pump sets)

13 x 60 lbs

*Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions:* 

30 x 60 lbs

------------------------------

Second of two boring deload workouts. All light as fuck and easy. My friend and I threw in the two isolations at the end for the hell of it. Just to get a pump to look good in the mirror for a few minutes. That's basically their only value.

Intentionally going light really puts things into perspective. This is how to used to workout when I was a runner and how so many people workout in my gym. Going through the motions with so little exertion. I guess they just "don't want to get too big".

Fucking idiots. Anyway, mesocycle C starts thursday so I'm pretty excited. Getting into the thick of things. Maybe my bench will finally start to go up. I'll be cutting but truthfully smooth technique on bench will make up for lack of calories, and my leg drive is improving every workout. I'll consider my bench a success in cycle C if on week 3 at 220 lbs I can rep for 4, which is how many I got on 215 lbs in week 3 of cycle B

We'll see. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to having a six pack, or whatever combination of pack I turn out with. I have some well developed abs under my blanket o'flab. Can see the outline of them just not much else. Excited! All I'll need is a tap out shirt and a spray tan and I'll be ready to hit the clubs.

But seriously, I hate clubs with a passion. Pubs are the way to go.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2011)

You only have to worry if your abs turn out to be an odd number.

Deload sessions piss me off, lol. I just take a week off and save myself being enraged all week 

And yeah, pubs > clubs. The more clubby a place gets the worse it is.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

I know you only threw them in for 'shits and giggles' but overhead rope extensions with 60lbs for 30 reps is actually quite impressive if your machine is anything like ours!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You only have to worry if your abs turn out to be an odd number.
> 
> Deload sessions piss me off, lol. I just take a week off and save myself being enraged all week
> 
> And yeah, pubs > clubs. The more clubby a place gets the worse it is.



Agreed. Maybe it'll turn out I was adopted, and born in Wales. Do all Welsh people like drinking beer and carrying heavy objects short distances?



davegmb said:


> I know you only threw them in for 'shits and giggles' but overhead rope extensions with 60lbs for 30 reps is actually quite impressive if your machine is anything like ours!




Well thank you but it's not impressive at all. I suck at a lot of isolation, especially curls. It's strange because I can row a lot and I'm good at pullups/chinups (endurance side a little shaky but low reps with added weight is solid) but isolation is a different matter.

If it's high reps I'm usually better because then it's just a matter of how long can you take the pain, and as a former marathon'er I have a very good threshold for pain. I do enjoy overhead extensions and leg extensions. I never do them except the overheads in baby got back, but they're fun nonetheless. Leg extensions I like just because they pump your quads a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Agreed. Maybe it'll turn out I was adopted, and born in Wales. Do all Welsh people like drinking beer and carrying heavy objects short distances?



Well sheep aren't light or attractive so i'll let you answer that one yourself.

Thought i'd get in there with that joke before anybody else did. DAVE.


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Oh sweet! Built -- sorry I just PM'd you. I'll repost it here.
> 
> Hi Lynn! Thanks a million for coming to help. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Ok, there's what i've done in the past while cutting:
Squat 5/3/1 followed by
Back assistance, picked from: DB row, BOR, Pendlay row, pull-ups, Kroc rows, weighted reverse hypers. These are kept to 3 or 4 sets of 6-8 reps. I do them as heavy as I can and still hit the target number of reps. 
Deadlift 5/3/1 followed by
Leg Assistance picked from: Low box squat, OH squat, Bulgarian split squat, GHR's, leg curl, RDL, SLDL. Same idea as the squat day as far as sets/reps are concerned.

I do deviate from the 5/3/1 plan in terms of bench, in that I don't follow the 5/3/1 plan for bench. 

As far as eating is concerned, I've followed a carb-cycling plan. I eat my carbs right after I finish a WO. I don't do re-feeds.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 21, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Ok, there's what i've done in the past while cutting:
> Squat 5/3/1 followed by
> Back assistance, picked from: DB row, BOR, Pendlay row, pull-ups, Kroc rows, weighted reverse hypers. These are kept to 3 or 4 sets of 6-8 reps. I do them as heavy as I can and still hit the target number of reps.
> Deadlift 5/3/1 followed by
> ...



Thanks for the info, Lynn.

What about military press?

So, you do only one assistance lift after the 5/3/1 set? Isn't the triumvirate two assistant sets, or is this just personal preference?

How did you setup your bench days?

I'm also going to carb cycle. I feel it's the simplest way to cut if you're not an expert dieter/competitve bb'er. Why no refeeds, though? Also, why the carbs post as opposed to pre-workout? Didn't you find workouts to be difficult, especially the rep outs, when fueled purely off protein and fat?

Thanks again!


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 22, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Thanks for the info, Lynn.
> 
> What about military press?
> 
> ...


Millies were set up the same way as squat and DL, 5/3/1 followed by assistance. 

I do 3 or 4 assistance exercises after the 5/3/1 set. I pick them based on what I need to work on, although some things, like pull-ups, always remain in the rotation. 

I bench twice a week, one day heavier doubles and singles and another day lighter, DE work. I also mix in incline/decline bench and DB stuff as well. 

I don't do re-feeds because I felt like crap after them and they seemed to trigger more carb cravings. I have carbs post-WO instead of before because I found that if I had them before I'd be hungry halfway through the WO. This is just worked for me. I'm just more comfortable this way, you might find that pre-WO carbs work better for you.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Millies were set up the same way as squat and DL, 5/3/1 followed by assistance.
> 
> I do 3 or 4 assistance exercises after the 5/3/1 set. I pick them based on what I need to work on, although some things, like pull-ups, always remain in the rotation.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks!

So, you did the 3 assistance sets when cutting and found the volume was fine? What was your calorie deficit?

As for carbs, maybe I'll give your method a shot. I've arranged to my diet to have more food later in the day when at home so I can go to sleep more satisfied so I shouldn't have any late-night cravings. Also gonna try Built's method of having a whey shake about 20 minutes before the meal to promote satiety.

How did your numbers progress over the cut?


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

enjoy the deload week, and go back and start kicking some ass on that program.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Millies were set up the same way as squat and DL, 5/3/1 followed by assistance.
> 
> I do 3 or 4 assistance exercises after the 5/3/1 set. I pick them based on what I need to work on, although some things, like pull-ups, always remain in the rotation.
> 
> ...



Forgot to ask...3 or 4x a week?


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2011)

the other half said:


> enjoy the deload week, and go back and start kicking some ass on that program.



Thanks! Looking forward to Thursday's squat session.


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> So, you did the 3 assistance sets when cutting and found the volume was fine? What was your calorie deficit?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did 3 or 4 assistance exercsises and did 3 or 4 sets in each. The volume was fine, I just kept the weights pretty heavy and kept the reps in the lower range. 

I did this as a long, slow cut, aiming to loose about a pound a week, so my deficit was only about 400 cal per day. 

I find that having a whole bunch of protein in the morning made me happy. I'll have eggs, a shake, CC and tuna.


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Forgot to ask...3 or 4x a week?


I gym 4 times per week.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 23, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Yes, I did 3 or 4 assistance exercsises and did 3 or 4 sets in each. The volume was fine, I just kept the weights pretty heavy and kept the reps in the lower range.
> 
> I did this as a long, slow cut, aiming to loose about a pound a week, so my deficit was only about 400 cal per day.
> 
> I find that having a whole bunch of protein in the morning made me happy. I'll have eggs, a shake, CC and tuna.





lynnlynn said:


> I gym 4 times per week.



That's basically the goal I'm aiming for. 500 cals a day, so approx 1lb a week.

I also like to have lots of protein in the morning. As it is, my cutting diet's first meal, which will be somewhere around 10-11 (trying to push meals back a bit so I can eat more in a shorter time), will be:

-1/2 cup cottage cheese + 1 scoop whey (20 mins prior)
- cup skim milk 
-4 whole eggs
-2-3 slices turkey bacon

So, that's 82-87g protein. I might take my 3 tbls olive oil in this meal, as well.

I've been debating about training 5/3/1 4x a week. I've been doing 3x with good results but I always found my body responded best to higher frequency/low volume when it came to the major movements like squats and deads. On boring but big it's higher volume but if I'm adjusting the assistance to be heavy/low rep work then 4x might help me. Then again, I need lots of recovery time. I'll have to sit on that one.

Thanks Lynn.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like your plan is coming along nicely.

I hit the gym 4x a week, and do the higher weight lower volume approach to the accessory exercises. Seems to work well so far.


----------



## lynnlynn (Mar 24, 2011)

You are welcome.

I'm finishing up a cycle of 5/3/1 next week. Perhaps I'll keep a training log here so we can compare notes more easily.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I'm finishing up a cycle of 5/3/1 next week. Perhaps I'll keep a training log here so we can compare notes more easily.


 
Please do, I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 24, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 1: Squats*  (Thurs, March 24, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 105 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 155 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 170 lbs
5 x 200 lbs
> 5 x 225 lbs = *11* 

*Deadlifts:* 

3 x 255 lbs
3 x 255 lbs
3 x 255 lbs
3 x 255 lbs

*Box Squats:* 

6 x 185 lbs
6 x 195 lbs
6 x 200 lbs
6 x 205 lbs

---------------------------------------

First workout with the new setup. Playing around with it for the first week to see how I find this volume works, particularly after Saturday when I start cutting.

Rep out was decent in numbers but my form was off tonight. The weight felt heavier than it should have. I'm having trouble maintaining back tightness on the rep outs when getting out of the hole. It's a hip flexibility/strength issue. This is why I thought box squats might be a good idea. The box is conveniently the depth I squat. I'm doing pauses on the box and really using my hips to get me up.

Deadlifts were okay. Been a while since I did heavy-ish sets after a rep out so it felt weird.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

Ouch squats deads and more squats that's a exhausting workout.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Well sheep aren't light or attractive so i'll let you answer that one yourself.
> 
> Thought i'd get in there with that joke before anybody else did. DAVE.


 

Haha im glad we got that out the way, the temptation would be too much


----------



## Phineas (Mar 26, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 1: Bench Press*  (Sat, March 26, 2011)

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 150 lbs
5 x 170 lbs
> 5 x 195 lbs = *8* 

*Rack Pulls (knee height):* 

5 x 295 lbs
5 x 300 lbs
5 x 300 lbs
5 x 300 lbs

*Bar Dips:* 

5 x BW (191) + 35 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

8 x 95 lbs
8 x 100 lbs
8 x 105 lbs
8 x 110 lbs

*(45 Degree Incline) Leg Press Calf Extensions:* 

20 x 450 lbs
20 x 450 lbs
20 x 450 lbs

------------------------------------

I know this LOOKS like a long workout, but the only part I was really exerting myself is the 3rd bench set, the rack pulls, dips, and rows. 

Damn fine workout. Bench is still pissing me off. I matched my best, though. I did that weight and reps in week 2 of cycle A so this shows no improvement in numbers but I can tell my pushing muscles are stronger as the first few reps were as smooth as could be. Problem is still my leg drive. My feet slipped and my full body tightness went to shit, which fucked my bar path. I'm feeling positive though because I've added as the first accessory lift for military press day bench press for heavy reps. The thing is the 5 x 10 on boring but big lets you work on technique but with really light weight. When time comes to go heavy it's a whole different experience so I wanted to add some heavier assistance benching. I guarantee that once I get my legs firmly in position for the whole set my numbers will go ape shit.

Still, pretty awesome rest of the workout. Rack pulls were fun and smooth. Can probably move up to 315 next time. First time ever doing weighted bar dips! I prefer the low reps on these. They didn't seem to mess with my shoulders like the high reps do. I go deep on dips so with my weight and the 45 I was pushing 235 lbs deep and it felt awesome.

PR on rows! Holy fuck I didn't think I had in me to 110. My numbers keep going up on those. Love it. Form was awesome, too. 

The nice thing is these lower volume high weight workouts don't take as much out of me. They're challenging but I leave feeling great. Always preferred low rep work. 

Also started cutting today. Using Built's method of whey shake 20 mins before meals for satiety and also eating fewer meals and more later in the day to end the day with more food. Fuck does that women have any ideas that aren't pure brillance! It's 8:40 my time and I still have 6oz ground beef, 10 oz chickn, tons of veges, and a few others odds'n'ends to eat, and I'm not starving. Granted it's the first day but still I take this as a good sign.

Gotta go for a run now, then come home and indulge on that beef and chicken.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow 110 for DB rows is awesome. Good luck on that cut, how much weight are you trying to loose?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job on the PR and glad to see the rack pulls in there, keep meaning to do these


----------



## Phineas (Mar 28, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 1: Deadlifts* 

*Warmup Sets:*

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 140 lbs
5 x 175 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 190 lbs
5 x 215 lbs
> 5 x 245 lbs = *12*

*Squats:* 

3 x 225 lbs
3 x 235 lbs
3 x 240 lbs
3 x 245 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

8 x 205 lbs
8 x 215 lbs
8 x 225 lbs
8 x 225 lbs

---------------------

Gotta get going to a dinner so quick comments.

Rep out felt good. Lower back was bad going into it. Stretched a lot, made a PR.

Assistance squats form was amazing. I much prefer low rep heavy work for assistance.

PR on romanians.

Down to 188 lbs. Mostly water weight, of course.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Still hitting PR's, program is obviously working for you


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice lookin rep out man. PRs always feel good.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Still hitting PR's, program is obviously working for you





ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice lookin rep out man. PRs always feel good.



Thanks guys.

I was actually more proud of my assistance squat sets. Reasons being I'm cutting so I'm suprised on the lower calories I have juice in the tank after the rep out and also they were so smooth I probably could have gone to 10 on the last set at 245. And in week 3 on my last cycle I fucked up on that weight on the rep out and only got 6. Just thought it was funny how when I wasn't even giving my best I could have probably beaten that squat rep out after already doing one on deadlifts.

Goes to show that I need more frequent heavy squatting. Even if it's just a few minor sets. I don't like waiting 9 to 10 days. Too much pressure on that one set.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya 10 days is a long time to not squat, maybe throw in some low rep front squats on deadlift day, I do it often and it is great. Try to keep the reps at 3 or under on fronts. It's a good compliment to deads because it uses the same muscles but I feel like it emphasizes the muscles in the front and deadlifts is obviously more a posterior chain movement.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

i bet you'll be sore tomorrow. i could hardly move today and i didnt do near the volume!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 30, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 1: Military Press *

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 80 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 90 lbs
5 x 105 lbs
> 5 x 120 lbs = *8* 

*Bench Press:* 

5 x 185 lbs
5 x 190 lbs
5 x 195 lbs
5 x 195 lbs

*Chinups:* 

5 x BW (187) + 35 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
10 x BW

*(45 Degree Incline) Leg Press Calf Extensions:* 

20 x 450 lbs
17 x 450 lbs
17 x 450 lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice pull ups I'm tryin to work my way up to the 45 one of these days.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work! Pullups looking amazing!


----------



## Phineas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 2: Squats* 

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 185 lbs
3 x 210 lbs
> 3 x 240 lbs = *12* 

*Deadlifts:* 

3 x 255 lbs
3 x 260 lbs
3 x 260 lbs
3 x 265 lbs

*BB Split Squats:* 

8 x 155 lbs
8 x 165 lbs
8 x 165 lbs
8 x 170 lbs

*4 sets calves

--------------------------------

Previous best squat was 12 x 235 so tonight was a 5 lb increase. Haven't had a squat PR in a while, so that felt great. It was so smooth, I just kept going. Wasn't expecting it actually. I feel it really helped doing the heavy assistance squats on deadlift day to keep me doing heavy regularly to work on heavy lift technique (without killing my body on reps). It helped because today I wasn't intimidated by the weight at all.

Deadlifts were smooth. My 8 RM currently is 265 lbs, so as you can imagine building up to a set at that weight for 3 is good heavy stimulation but not really challenging. Again, I'm appreciating being able to work on my technique when handling weights that are challenging for more than a few reps.

Switched back to split squats as the third lift (did box squats last time) because fuck it I like them and it's good to have some unilateral work.

Oh, and today was my first refeed on the cut. I'm gonna do them once a week for now. Macros for the day are something like 50g fat, 540g carbs, 220g protein. I actually made a last minute switch for dinner tonight that will drop the calories a bit because I forgot to add pasta sauce on fitday and that would have brought my total to like 4,000. Even though I gym'ed and am going for a run plus some walking I'd probably net more calories at the end of the day than I need to. Maintenance is about 3,000, so if I net like 200-300 cals that's fine, but I don't need to create a 600 calorie surplus today. It's more about getting in the carbs to get leptin back up, which 540 will definitely achieve after a week of mostly 60g carb days.

Up a few pounds from water weight today obviously, but even with that I'm down 1 lb from my starting weight which I assume is fat. The rate I'm going is approximately 1 pound or more a week. It might even be more I dropped it's hard to tell with water weight because I probably am carrying more today than I usually do when bulking (as then I eat like 250 to 300g carbs a day). Either way, the cut is going well so far and the 3 meals a day is already comfortable for me, and that's what I'm after. Once it becomes part of your lifestyle and not a daunting event to endure then it's easier to do it for longer.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats on the PR.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

Cutting and still hitting PRs congratulations.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 2: Bench Press* 

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 160 lbs
3 x 185 lbs
> 3 x 205 lbs = *6* 

*Rack Pulls (knee height):* 

5 x 300 lbs
5 x 300 lbs
5 x 305 lbs
5 x 305 lbs

*Bar Dips:* 

5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

8 x 100 lbs
8 x 105 lbs
8 x 110 lbs
8 x 115 lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn you move up like 10 pounds a week on DB rows lol.


----------



## Hell (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice log man!!  Im doing 5/3/1 myself and loving the simplicity of it....


----------



## davegmb (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like you have caught me up on the bar dips, you couldnt let me have that one exercise could you haha


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 2: Deadlifts* 

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs
5 x 175 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 205 lbs
3 x 230 lbs
> 3 x 260 lbs = *10* 

*Squats:* 

3 x 235 lbs
3 x 240 lbs
3 x 245 lbs
3 x 245 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

8 x 205 lbs
8 x 215 lbs
8 x 225 lbs
8 x 225 lbs

*4 sets calves


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Man I still don't know how you do deadlifts and squats the same day I would collapse and shit myself. Good looking numbers too.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Man I still don't know how you do deadlifts and squats the same day I would collapse and shit myself. Good looking numbers too.



Thanks.

I actually have no problem doing both. The rep out is exhausting but after a few minutes rest I'm fine for a few low rep sets of squats. Besides, given that my best squat is 12 x 240 those sets aren't very difficult. They're more for strength maintenance while on my cut and also to work on technique with heavier weights when I'm not on my actual squat day. So far, this approach seems to be working well.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh I hear ya, I forget you guys aren't on the same program as me. I look at everyone's workouts and assume they did every set to failure sometimes. I MIGHT be able to do some triples with squats after deads but it still sounds painful.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh I hear ya, I forget you guys aren't on the same program as me. I look at everyone's workouts and assume they did every set to failure sometimes. I MIGHT be able to do some triples with squats after deads but it still sounds painful.



Holy shit, nice pic in your avatar! Your lats are getting big. You'll be able to fly soon.

Are you by any chance a metalhead, or into old school rock?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Apr 9, 2011)

nice deads and squat workout


----------



## Phineas (Apr 9, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 2: Military Press* 

*Warmup Sets:*

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 85 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

3 x 100 lbs
3 x 110 lbs
> 3 x 125 lbs = *7* 

*Bench Press:* 

5 x 185 lbs
5 x 190 lbs
5 x 195 lbs
5 x 195 lbs

*Chinups:* 

5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs

*3 sets calves


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

Strong Chins and impressive benching after all those military presses


----------



## x~factor (Apr 10, 2011)

Phineas said:


> > 3 x 125 lbs = *7*



What does this mean?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

Means 125 was his old 3 rep max and he got it 7 times this time. This program operates on 1, 3 and 5 rep maxes.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 10, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What does this mean?





ihateschoolmt said:


> Means 125 was his old 3 rep max and he got it 7 times this time. This program operates on 1, 3 and 5 rep maxes.



It means a minimum of 3 reps at 125 lbs. Greater than or equal to 3.

Actually, my previous best at 125 was 6. 1 rep improvement.

In 5/3/1, you do 3 working sets on the main lift. Only the third set is really the one where you're exerting yourself. The first two are more for building up to the final set, where you have to hit a minimum number of reps but should be able to get more. This is where you make your strength gains. 

Each cycle is 3 weeks. The first week is 3 sets of 5 at 65%, 75%, 85% of your reduced max (you reduce all your 1RM's by 10% for the program). Second week is 3 sets of 3 at 70%, 80%, 90%. Third week is a set of 5 at 75%, a set of 3 at 85%, and a set of 1 at 95%. So, the rep out in week 3 is the hardest one where you use the heaviest weight of the cycle.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good looking numbers, how are you feeling about your new setup for the aux exercises?

I'm with H8 as well Lamb of God is awesome, I like a good mix of new and old metal these days. 

Five Finger Death Punch is reserved for deadlift days


----------



## Phineas (Apr 11, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 3: Squats *

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 145 lbs
5 x 165 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 200 lbs
3 x 225 lbs
> 1 x 250 lbs = *7* 

*Deadlifts:* 

3 x 255 lbs
3 x 255 lbs
3 x 260 lbs
3 x 265 lbs 

*BB Split Squats:* 

8 x 155 lbs
8 x 155 lbs

-----------------------------------

Drank too much coffee today and fucked myself over with some major adrenal fatigue. I know I can squat 250 for 10. Oh well, next time.

Down to 185 lbs. Considering keto. I'm so close on non-gym days anyway, and I could easily do without the carbs. A cup and a half of coffee plus one or two cups green tea is enough to give me the training boost. Aside from that fat and protein makes me feel great. Also, if I go keto I could replace the bit of carbs with a little more fat.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good looking numbers, how are you feeling about your new setup for the aux exercises?
> 
> I'm with H8 as well Lamb of God is awesome, I like a good mix of new and old metal these days.
> 
> Five Finger Death Punch is reserved for deadlift days



I like the new assistance set up. The only time it's difficult doing heavy after the rep out is deads after squats. I can squat after deads no problem, but deads after squat rep out is really hard. 

Overall helpful though as I get to practice heavy lifting technique more often, whereas on boring but big I had to wait 9 to 10 days before squatting again.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 11, 2011)

Phineas said:


> In 5/3/1, you do 3 working sets on the main lift. Only the third set is really the one where you're exerting yourself. The first two are more for building up to the final set, where you have to hit a minimum number of reps but should be able to get more. This is where you make your strength gains.
> 
> Each cycle is 3 weeks. The first week is 3 sets of 5 at 65%, 75%, 85% of your reduced max (you reduce all your 1RM's by 10% for the program). Second week is 3 sets of 3 at 70%, 80%, 90%. Third week is a set of 5 at 75%, a set of 3 at 85%, and a set of 1 at 95%. So, the rep out in week 3 is the hardest one where you use the heaviest weight of the cycle.



Thanks. I might give this a try after next week. My bench press is not making any progress at all.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

Every time i look in here your weights and reps are creeping up, its great to see! 

This new setup really seems to be working well.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 13, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 3: Bench Press* 

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 95 lbs
5 x 115 lbs
5 x 135 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 170 lbs
3 x 195 lbs
> 1 x 220 lbs = *3* 

*Bar Dips:* 

8 x BW + 45 lbs
7 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs
5 x BW + 45 lbs

*DB Bench Rows:* 

8 x 100 lbs
8 x 105 lbs
8 x 110 lbs
8 x 115 lbs 

*4 sets calves

------------------------------------

3 fucking cycles and not a single increase on bench. I'm pissed off. It's been my pain in the ass because I just couldn't get my legs secure. Tonight I actually succeeded in that, but I just didn't have it in me for 4 reps.

I stopped trying to do leg drive like all the pros. I used to have my legs pulled way under the bar and on the ball of the feet. I had no stability. It looked all technical but as soon as I unracked anything heavy I had no control of my legs which basically made it a chest movement and not a proper full body bench.

Today I put my feet out further apart and further away from my torso. Still less than 90 degrees so I was able to get some arch in my back but far enough that flexibility issues didn't keep my heels from touching the ground. For the first time I was actually able to push with my legs.

Because the weights in my next cycle are starting to get pretty challenging I decided for my cycle D to repeat all the rep outs from cycle C so that I can see how my strength does in month 2 of my cut relative to month 1. Also, I have my 10k race on May 1 but because of where this cycle will end (on Monday..I have 2 more workouts, deads and military) it would be too soon to deload, as I planned on deloading around the race to have time before and after the race to let my body rest. This gives me 4 free workouts before my deload will start to prepare for the race and cycle D. So, what I'm going to do for the hell of it (because tonight I was so close to that 4th rep..seriously the smoothest reps I've benched ever not sure why I missed 4) I will repeat week 3 of this cycle for a bonus week. This means I'll have another shot at the 220 bench. I also want another stab at the 250 squat.

Wendler wouldn't approve but whatever.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate bench press too. I would be killin that shit if I could push it up with my legs haha.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

^Me three. We should form a club. LOL




Phineas said:


> I stopped trying to do leg drive like all the pros. I used to have my legs pulled way under the bar and on the ball of the feet. I had no stability. It looked all technical but as soon as I unracked anything heavy I had no control of my legs which basically made it a chest movement and not a proper full body bench.
> 
> Today I put my feet out further apart and further away from my torso. Still less than 90 degrees so I was able to get some arch in my back but far enough that flexibility issues didn't keep my heels from touching the ground. For the first time I was actually able to push with my legs.




I have the same problem. The only way I could get my legs to help me lift is to do incline bench press. It sucks not being able to do the same for flat bench.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

If flat bench is sucha a sticking point, why not go for the incline bench for a while instead and try and make gains in that. Just a thought?!


----------



## Phineas (Apr 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> If flat bench is sucha a sticking point, why not go for the incline bench for a while instead and try and make gains in that. Just a thought?!



Because I'm not bodybuilding. I'm not using bench for muscle development. I'm trying to get stronger on the four main lifts. I'll never abandon bench, or squats, deads, military press. I'll add other supplementary lifts but never replace those four mandatory lifts.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any specific point in the bench that you find is a sticking or weak point?


----------



## Phineas (Apr 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Is there any specific point in the bench that you find is a sticking or weak point?



Not really. When I fail it will be in the bottom of the lift but prior to the fail rep all the other reps are the same pace from bottom to top. So, I don't think I'm weak at the bottom or the top. It's more that I'm just having trouble maintaining full body tightness.

I'm pretty certain it's a matter of technique and not strength. My back-dominant exercises have all increased, as have deadlifts (back strenght..bottom phase of bench push). My military press and dips have increased (tricep strength...lockout). All my lifts have gone up except bench, but my numbers haven't dropped either. I just need to keep working on technique. It will happen. The thing is I never feel very fatigued after my bench rep out, like I have more in me, whereas the military rep out floors me (but my military technique is amazing).


----------



## stepaukas (Apr 15, 2011)

you're just weaker on bench vs your other exercises...
a guy from years past was a top bodybuilder and did 140 dips non stop.. i seen him.. but.... his max on pullups was only 22.. not everyone is a beast on all exercises.
sure, your poundage will eventually increase, but the bench will probably always be your weak link..


----------



## Phineas (Apr 16, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 3: Deadlifts *

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 115 lbs
5 x 145 lbs
5 x 175 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 215 lbs
3 x 245 lbs
> 1 x 275 lbs = *7* 

*Squats:* 

3 x 235 lbs
3 x 240 lbs
3 x 245 lbs
3 x 245 lbs

*BB Romanian Deadlifts:* 

8 x 205 lbs
8 x 215 lbs
8 x 225 lbs
8 x 225 lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2011)

You still cutting, right? What's your weight at now? You seem to be maintaining strength very well.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You still cutting, right? What's your weight at now? You seem to be maintaining strength very well.



My pre-cut weight including water weight was 191 lbs.

Today is a refeed, so I was heavier than normal from the water weight of hundreds of grams of carbs. Today I weighed 186 lbs. So, considering this is with water weight I think it's safe to assume an approximate drop of 5 lbs after 3 weeks as of today, so a little over 1.5 lbs a week.

I was a bit lighter during the week when I had less water weight. At this point I've noticed more shape in my body. More separation in my quads, glutes, and calfs. Lats are visibile much further down. Love handles diminishing. Chest much tighter. Rib cage much tighter. And torso overall much tighter.

Once I get to 180 with water weight I should start looking pretty damn good. And ya the strength is going up so far! My running is also improving. I have the 10k race on May 1. The training has been interesting being several pounds lighter.

It's been a very comfortable cut all because of fewer meals where I actually can feel satisfied. I'm probably going to go keto soon because I find that even on no carb days my energy is no different, so I might as well go keto and cut more efficiently. I basically understand the diet, I just don't know if you cycle the calories on training days. Like, if I would add 300 calories to compensate for calories burned...only instead of from carbs like you do in carb cycling it would be extra fat or protein.

Ohhh Built???!!!....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like you are making great progress, I am starting to research cutting because I want to do a very short cut right before the transformation contest is over. Trying to see what everyone thinks is the best. So you think Keto is the way to go for fast fat loss? I will have to read up on that.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2011)

If you include the warm  ups and RDL's thats 10 set of deadlifts, must have been a tough session


----------



## Phineas (Apr 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> If you include the warm  ups and RDL's thats 10 set of deadlifts, must have been a tough session



Well, the warmups are absolutely no effort..just getting the blood moving. Even the first two working sets aren't really challenging. They're meant to just get you prepared for the rep out. It's not like conventional bodybuilding type training where every set is taxing.

So, really it was like 5 sets of deadlifts, but romanians don't take as much out of me as from the floor deads.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Sounds like you are making great progress, I am starting to research cutting because I want to do a very short cut right before the transformation contest is over. Trying to see what everyone thinks is the best. So you think Keto is the way to go for fast fat loss? I will have to read up on that.



Built is the one to talk to about cutting. There are many approaches but I think keto is one of the better ones for people to do as they lean out. I'd imagine it's harder to drop fat below 10% on carb cycling or, worse, a general calorie deficit diet. A lot of people in the bodybuilding.com mentality tend to just drop calories but follow the idiotic 40/40/20 crap, or some other fractions approach. They end up with very little fat, moderate carbs and moderate protein. It will work, but nowhere near as well as other methods. 

Some people carb cycle heavier than I do, with days of carbs upwards of 200g. I carb cycle basically like it's keto just that on gym days I have one serving of a grain, which I do as 300 cals, 60g carbs (usually gives an additional 7-12g protein depending on the source..either bagel, pasta, or potatoes). 

It's oddly comfortable living carb free, though. You get used to downing hundreds of grams a day when bulking that it seems necessary for those brutal gym sessions but as you've seen in my diary I've gotten stronger and 2/3 of the workouts (refeed once a week on Saturday) have been with only 60g carbs in my system for the whole day, AND a calorie deficit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

Built told me to do PSMF and IDK what that means but shes gonna send me more spreadsheets haha. I'm already below 10% body fat though, so I guess I won't be cutting like a normal person.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 18, 2011)

*Mesocycle C, Week 3: Military Press* 

*Warmup Sets:* 

5 x 55 lbs
5 x 65 lbs
5 x 85 lbs

*Working Sets:* 

5 x 105 lbs
3 x 120 lbs
> 1 x 135 lbs = *3* 

*Bench Press:* 

5 x 185 lbs
5 x 190 lbs
5 x 195 lbs
5 x 195 lbs

*Chinups:* 

8 x BW + 30 lbs
8 x BW + 30 lbs
8 x BW + 30 lbs
8 x BW + 30 lbs

*4 sets calves


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Built told me to do PSMF and IDK what that means but shes gonna send me more spreadsheets haha.



The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook by Lyle McDonald | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Here's what PSMF is, for you information.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good, man! Your numbers have gone up really well since you started 5/3/1. Great work!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Is benching tough after military press or is it not that bad?


----------



## Phineas (Apr 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Is benching tough after military press or is it not that bad?



A bit. Those bench sets weren't particularly difficult, though, as they were nowhere neal failure reps. They're strength maintenance sets.


----------

